# 20-21 Oil Grease Butter Lotion Creme Pomade Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey Sista' Challengers!

It's time for our Oil, Grease, Pomade, Lotion, Creme Challenge!

You are receiving this "mention" because you participated in 2019!

Hoping you plan to join us in 2020-2021
@Lita
@Ltown 
@SunySydeofLyfe 
@BrownSkinPoppin 
@Aggie
@Shay72 
@faithVA
@CurliDiva 
@Saludable84 
@imaginary 
@rileypak 
@water_n_oil 
@Rozlewis
@Lissa0821 
@Kindheart 

All New Challengers are Welcome to Participate by Responding to this Thread.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 1, 2020)

Here's to another year of slick strands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *Here's to another year of slick strands.*


@water_n_oil 
....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m in.  

Tonight greased my flyaways with Kindred Butters Naomi grease and the length of my twists with HV cocasta oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks @IDareT'sHair 

I'm back to oil rinsing and trying to figure out oil on my hair. I plan to oil rinse daily on weekends and when I'm off. And I will oil rinse every other day or every 2 days during the week. 

I oil rinsed tonight with just an oil blend of whatever I had left over. I'm letting my hair air dry now.  In a bit I will spray on the Mane Magic oil, and styling foam and twist it up.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm in already ordered a 3 pk of Nature's Blessing pomade from Amazon. I just have admit I love greasing my scalp on wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2020)

Tonight:
Claudie's Revitalizer


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2020)

I did mix the My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream with olive oil and made a pomade. It works much better. I twisted my hair and put it on my ends. I have to remember to do the same with any creams that don't work for me. 

I still have a lot of the My Honey Child left so I'm good for pomades for 2020.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 2, 2020)

Sealed my hair with HH Onion Seed & Kale Oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello hello this is right up my alley 

I have my  mango butter, evoo + cocoa butter pomade and some infused oils


----------



## halee_J (Jan 2, 2020)

Used both my pomade and mango butter on my ends.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 2, 2020)

I twist with a cream does that count ?
Oiled my scalp yesterday with Sunday's moon


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair , another year! happy to continue!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 3, 2020)

Used my herbal shea on myself and dd1 today. Forgot how well this mix smooths our hair.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 4, 2020)

Fenugreek oil/silcon leave in/blue magic super grow.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 4, 2020)

Marula cream by ssi


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2020)

I’m in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2020)

Olive+ sesame mix for detangling + pre wash tx


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 4, 2020)

I used Blue Magic Super Gro for today's wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

Will Heavy Seal with: *miscellaneous Oils, Butters, Grease*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Last night twisted with Kindred Butters Naomi Hair grease under QB BRBC and AOHC.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 5, 2020)

Sealed with cocoa butter pomade + mango butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

Used:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used:*
> *Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


REPEAT!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 6, 2020)

Lissa0821 said:


> I used Blue Magic Super Gro for today's wash day.



Not a fan of this product, my hair actually feels a little dry. Pretty sure its the coconut oil thats in it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 6, 2020)

Used hibiscus infused oil to take down my wash day braids today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Used  HH Onion Seed/Kale conditioning serum with MHC Old Fashioned Sophia grease.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey @IDareT'sHair !! Thank you for tagging me! I was pretty quiet during the last challenge. I've been pretty quiet on the board lately. Work has been kicking my butt. But I had been using my hair creams on a consistent basis.

Last night I used my As I Am So Much Moisture cream. I have box braids right now so I've been using them on the braids.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 7, 2020)

Oiled scalp with Sunday's moon oil


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2020)

Nothing yet im still pretty lubed up from 2 days ago   I will probably do something on my ends tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## halee_J (Jan 7, 2020)

Dipped my ends in melted cocoa butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2020)

SSI's Pomegranate & Pear Hair Cream


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 9, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> SSI's Pomegranate & Pear Hair Cream


How is that


----------



## halee_J (Jan 9, 2020)

Applied mango butter mix to my length last night


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 9, 2020)

Tmn moisture cream


----------



## imaginary (Jan 9, 2020)

Late but still in!



water_n_oil said:


> Here's to another year of slick strands.



Hear hear!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2020)

*Good morning ladies. Today I used:*

-Amika Normcore Signature Shampoo  very moisturizing and a little goes a long way
-Amika Normcore Signature Conditioner as a quick rinse out - meh, don't need this one
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein)  slip galore - only need a little
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing) slots of slip as well - only need a little as well

*-Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-in mixed with Product Junkie's Smoothing Lotion and will seal later with maybe some Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress and/or diy Shea Butter.*

-Big plaits under wig to style.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 11, 2020)

cream of nature leave in, HV green butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2020)

Honeypot said:


> *How is that*


@Honeypot
Performance-wise it's okay.  Typical SSI product.  

SSI products _usually_ do what they say they'll do.

Won't be a repurchase, because I don't care for the scent.  I hope I don't have any other products from this line.  I need to check my purchase history, but I don't care for the scent at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2020)

*This is my regimen for tomorrow:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Nairobi Pamper Soft Detangling Shampoo
-Dominican Magic Hair Follicle Anti-Aging Treatment (protein)
-Naturelle Grow Indian Rose Clay Mask (moisturizing)
*-Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-DIY Shea Butter and Nairobi Vita-Sheen Hairdress to seal*
-Either bunning or big plaits under a wig for styling


----------



## halee_J (Jan 13, 2020)

Mango butter mix on my ends


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2020)

Sprayed my hair with my Nairobi pamperfuse and Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Combo. No sealant tonight.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 14, 2020)

DIY herbal oil after washing tonight.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 14, 2020)

Naturelle grow pure hydration cream


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2020)

Did cocoa butter pomade on my ends today. Should have done mango butter...pomade wasn't heavy enough. Will lube up when I get home


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2020)

Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs & Honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2020)

1 or 2 drops of CRN's Cocoa Nibs & Honey


----------



## halee_J (Jan 15, 2020)

Diy mango butter on my ends


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 15, 2020)

I need to learn a light-handed approach! I'm leaving grease spots around the house


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2020)

Darcy Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## halee_J (Jan 16, 2020)

Applied a mix of cocoa butter pomade and diy mango butter


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 16, 2020)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone.  I've been away for a long while and it's so good to be back.  A little teary eyed looking at some of your names and pictures. I missed you guys.


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 17, 2020)

Chebe grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2020)

@lamaria211 


Glad to see your name Sis and to see you back with us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Plantain Lotion


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey @lamaria211


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2020)

halee_J said:


> Applied a mix of cocoa butter pomade and diy mango butter



Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2020)

Overnight Tonight:
TMC "Apply to Dry Hair" Overnight Hair Mask


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2020)

HV green butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2020)

Used PJN Sea Moss & Kpangan FSG buttercream to style


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2020)

S-Curl & Heavy Sealed with Grease


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2020)

*This weekend this is my regimen:*

-Pre poo with a mixture of AVG, NF Rose Clay, and Ricebran oil
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Deep condition with DM Anti-Aging Treatment (Protein)
-DC with a mixture of Kerastase Oleo-Relax and Amika Nourishing DC (Moisture)
*-Leave-in with a mixture of Nairobi Pamperfuse and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
-Seal with my diy Shea Butter*
-Air Dry and wig to style


----------



## halee_J (Jan 19, 2020)

Mango butter mix on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2020)

Earth Enrichment's Grease and Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Earth Enrichements Growth Pomade


----------



## halee_J (Jan 21, 2020)

Slathered on my diy mango butter. It was -20 today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2020)

NurCreations
Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 23, 2020)

I stopped by my local beauty supply store to pick a jar of Nature's Blessing pomade because I was running low.  As soon as I looked at it, I knew it was watered down.  The color was different (pale green) and it had little to no fragrance.  I put that mess back on the shelf and ordered it directly from the company.  I really don't like to order hair products online but sometimes you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)
*-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in*
-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp as my growth aid
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 26, 2020)

Heavily applied my diy butters for twists last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2020)

Heavy Sealed Today!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2020)

Fenugreek Tea on ends and SB to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2020)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Scalp Pomade


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 27, 2020)

Chebe grease


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2020)

Straight mango butter on my ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Sealed  my ends last night with my   Frankincense and Myrrh Shea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2020)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 28, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair,
Hi,, I want in this challenge. I will do a better job this year posting on a regular basis.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2020)

blue magic super/silicon mix


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Sealed with HH Onion Seed and Kale conditioning serum(*oil blend*).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

@xu93texas

Back Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2020)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2020)

I did a scalp massage this morning with a JBCO blend and applied CRN Hair milk.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 29, 2020)

DIY Mango butter on length and ends


----------



## Honeypot (Jan 30, 2020)

Oiled my scalp with new DIY Ayurveda blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2020)

Liquid Gold Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

Will Heavy Seal today with:
Liquid
Oil
Cream
Butter
Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 3, 2020)

Used NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream to twist with yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2020)

smoothed some Nectar & Mane Oil serum into my hands then up on my bun and down my twists.


Added in a little of HH Onion & Kale Conditioning serum too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## halee_J (Feb 4, 2020)

DIY mango butter mix on the ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2020)

DB Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs Hair Growth Serum


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2020)

creme of nature ulta leave in, blue magic super grow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2020)

Heavy Seal = LOCBG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Liquid Gold's Castor Oil (Grease)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Castor GRO and CRN's Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 12, 2020)

PJN RW Daily *Cream* and sealed with PJN Rosemary Ginger Ayurvedic *Oil*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2020)

Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2020)

Medicated Sulfur 8


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2020)

cream of nature moisturizer/duo gro herbal pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2020)

Heavy Seal = LCOBG @Saludable84 

My Hair "thanks you"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2020)

*Here's my regimen:*

-Nairobi Pampersoft Moisturizing shampoo
-Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
-Dudley's Cream Protein Moisturizing DC
*-Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Leave-in*
-Big Braids under wig to style.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 17, 2020)

I used some JBCO on my scalp and did a 5 minute scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2020)

Darcy's Botanical's: Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2020)

Used my 3 leave-in mixture on my hair and sealed with some DIY Shea Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2020)

Hydratherma Natural's Protein Balance Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2020)

Today:
Heavy Seal = LOCBG


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2020)

Ltown said:


> cream of nature moisturizer/duo gro herbal pomade.


repeat also added HV green tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2020)

Using:
Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2020)

1 or 2 swipes of Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *1 or 2 swipes of Sulfur 8*


This!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 1, 2020)

blue magic super grow/hv green butter/creme of nature moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2020)

ST'icals Bloom Oil and VHF


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2020)

HV green butter/fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2020)

Heavy Sealed yesterday & today with: LOCBG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2020)

Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2020)

Soaking my Hair Overnight tonight in: EVOO


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2020)

Just used up the last of my jar of Nairobi Moisturizing Hairdressing. Not a repurchase item.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2020)

Today:
Used a bit more of EVOO - will use more to do an Oil Rinse
Will also Heavy Seal w/LOCBG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2020)

PALTAS BKC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *PALTAS BKC*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2020)

Today:
ST'icals Bloom Growth Oil


----------



## Ltown (Mar 18, 2020)

Everyone stay home/stay healthy, be safe! 

using aussi leave in, HV hair butter this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2020)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer & Pure Grape Seed Oil


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 20, 2020)

Cocoa butter + olive oil all week for us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2020)

Heavy Seal = LOCBG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2020)

Pure Grape Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2020)

A Heavy Swipe of: MHC Type 4


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 23, 2020)

Just JBCO tonight. Was looking up comodogenic ratings as I suspected the cocoa butter wasn't so good for our face (and I was right). Funnily enough, mineral oil and petrolatum have a 0 rating though most naturals have sworn off grease due to myths surrounding those ingredients. Avoiding due to environmental reasons is of course  a different issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2020)

Been using:
Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Hair Grease


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 25, 2020)

JBCO again tonight but on the full length of my hair for twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade and PALTAS BKC


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2020)

this week using fenugreek oil, shea moisture strength cream,


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2020)

used fenugreek oil/hv butter, assie moist leave in


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 28, 2020)

Softee Castor oil grease & jbco this morning.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 30, 2020)

Shea blend & jbco on the ends. What's everyone's favorite store-bought butters (no water)?


----------



## imaginary (Mar 30, 2020)

Added some apricot, tea tree, vit e and MSM powder to the last of my sweet almond oil. Will be using it to oil my scalp throughout this whole lockdown thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2020)

Baggying with:
UFD's Midnite Train
QB's Tea Tree Pomade
Curls Blueberry & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2020)

Alternating between:
QB's Tea Tree Pomade
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2020)

Today Used:
QB's Tea Tree Pomade and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 3, 2020)

Greased scalp with NG RPP balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2020)

Today Used:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2020)

Today Used:
Afroveda's CocoLatte Moisturizing Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth Balm


I've been wanting to try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *I've been wanting to try that.*


@water_n_oil


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil


Definitely plan on it lol. Also want that new hair grower. It was sold out by the time I knew about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2020)

used assuie moist leave in, fenugreek oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2020)

Afroveda's Chocolatte and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Ajani


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2020)

Today:
Virgin Hair Fertilizer and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Apr 15, 2020)

shea moisture leave in/fenugreek oil mix.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 20, 2020)

assuie moist, fenugreek mix, hv green butter


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 22, 2020)

Used Mielle Mint Almond oil on DD1 today. Pretty nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2020)

Today Used:
Pure Rice Bran Oil
SSI's Kiwi Kiss
Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 24, 2020)

I havent been consistent with updating this thread but I've been using the As I Am So Much Moisture on my hair. I'm still loving it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2020)

SSI Kiwi Kiss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2020)

Vitamin E Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2020)

Earth Enrichment's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Castro Oil Hair Grease (Castor GRO)


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 27, 2020)

I’m late but I’m in! Did an overnight HOT with JBCO two nights ago, been applying Alikay naturals essential 17 to my hairline and crown nightly and tonight I’m oil rinsing with ST Knot dressing. Be back tomorrow to record what I’m using. This thread will keep me accountable if I can remember to keep coming back lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2020)

Alikay's Knot Be Gone and Liquid Gold's Castor GRO


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 29, 2020)

CRN Growth serum on scalp
MHC Hair grease on length of hair to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2020)

N'joi CreationS Herbal Hairdressing


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 29, 2020)

Y’all my hair is soooo greasy today lol. Overdoing it is an understatement! I’m not putting nothing else on it today. Like it’s ridiculous. If anyone needs anything deep fried just let me know and I will throw it in my heavily greased hair lol  it’s moisturized so the combination works I just need to calm down on the application method lol


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2020)

using more oils now that i'm home teleworking. using fenugreek oil, cantu avocado curl activator, shescenti growth oi.


----------



## storm777007 (Apr 30, 2020)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Y’all my hair is soooo greasy today lol. Overdoing it is an understatement! I’m not putting nothing else on it today. Like it’s ridiculous. If anyone needs anything deep fried just let me know and I will throw it in my heavily greased hair lol  it’s moisturized so the combination works I just need to calm down on the application method lol


Ok so it’s not just me. I woke up this morning and my pillow was all oiled up (and I had a thick scarf on too and it still got through it). I sure hope this oil is penetrating my hair strands like it penetrated my pillow case.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 30, 2020)

The CR Hair Grower was back in stock today...for like 10min . Maybe next time. Really want to try it on the whole house. Used my ayurvedic shea today. I want to get some glycerin to make my shea/glycerin mix again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2020)

@storm777007 
Hi Ms. Storm7 -  Are you joining our challenge?

You are more than welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2020)

Used N'joi CreationS Hibiscus Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2020)

N'joi CreationS Hibiscus Hair Cream


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2020)

using fenugreek oil/shea butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2020)

Yesterday Used:
Bekura's Tonga Mousse


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 4, 2020)

CRN Cocoa nibs on scalp
AOHC & JBCO on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2020)

Tonight Using:
Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Tonight Using:*
> *Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo Oil*


Still "Soaking" in this Oil:
_Organic Sesame, Organic Hempseed, Onion, Ginger, Chebe and Mehandi._


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 7, 2020)

Tonight:
Aloe Vera spritz 
Oyin hair dew
Qhemet AOHC
JBCO


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2020)

Ltown said:


> using fenugreek oil/shea butter mix


repeat and used she'scent growth oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2020)

She Scent It: Pomegranate and Pear Anti Breakage Hair Cream


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 9, 2020)

Ive been putting JBCO on my hair before I deep condition and I'm having a loss less hairloss on my wash days


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2020)

A couple swipes of:
Bekura Tonga Mousse


----------



## water_n_oil (May 11, 2020)

Safflower oil & shea blend tonight. Forgot how amazing the former is by itself.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 11, 2020)

Scalp massage with Natures Ego JBCO Hair Vitamin Oil. I love that it’s not too heavy.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 13, 2020)

deep conditioned my hair last night and put jbco on my ends. when i'm doing my hair it seems like my ends are thicker


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2020)

ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2020)

Baggying........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2020)

This a.m.:
VHF
ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 15, 2020)

Sealed last night with PJN Honey Butter Whipped Fluff , or w/e the name is lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2020)

ED JBCO and SSI's Pomegranate & Pear Hair Cream


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2020)

Ltown said:


> using fenugreek oil/shea butter mix


this again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2020)

ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2020)

Oil Soaking in:
Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 20, 2020)

Put some JBCO on my ends before I deep conditioned. i've been doing this for about a month now and I can tell that my ends are thicker/stronger when I'm detangling my hair. I also have very little hair loss/breakage on wash days


----------



## curlyTisME (May 20, 2020)

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Put some JBCO on my ends before I deep conditioned. i've been doing this for about a month now and I can tell that my ends are thicker/stronger when I'm detangling my hair. I also have very little hair loss/breakage on wash days



I have a bottle. I may start this also for my daughter and I. Do you use it on damp hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2020)

@curlyTisME 
 
I've added you to this challenge as well for you and DD


----------



## water_n_oil (May 21, 2020)

Safflower oil after a quick wash today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2020)

ED JBCO


----------



## water_n_oil (May 21, 2020)

Made a Mountain Rose Herbs cart yesterday but I'm still sitting on it. Safflower (high linoleic), pumpkin seed, babassu, and regular castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2020)

ED JBCO and SSI's Kiwi Kiss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2020)

ED JBCO & Naturre's Ego is Carrot Hair Creme


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2020)

used sulfur 8, and fenugreek oil,  creme of nature leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2020)

Bekura's Tonga Mousse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2020)

Nature's Ego Carrot Hair Cream


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 31, 2020)

Put some jbco oil on my hair before deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2020)

Shea butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2020)

Baggying with:
SSI's Combing Cream and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 4, 2020)

Safflower oil on wash day earlier this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2020)

A few swipes of VHF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2020)

VHF


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 5, 2020)

Put some jbco on my ends before deep conditioner. I can definitely tell that my ends are getting stronger and thicker


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2020)

Nature's Ego Avocado Hair Cream


----------



## Ltown (Jun 6, 2020)

creme of nature coconut milk leave spray/tree natural rice flower and shea leave in cream/(taliah waajid anti itch bamboo, basil, peppermint serum)


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 7, 2020)

I am still greasing my scalp on wash day with Natures Blessing pomade. I just started sealing my leave in conditoner as well with it and so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

ED JBCO and Yadain's Rosemary Hempseed Growth Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade and a little ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade and a little ED JBCO*


Repeat!


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2020)

Applied some NJoy’s growth pomade on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 13, 2020)

Added some grape seed oil to my deep conditioner. I’m just trying to use it up so that’s why I didn’t do jbco this time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2020)

Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2020)

NG's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Jun 15, 2020)

home shea butter mix/jbco/creme nature leave in spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2020)

Baggying with:
NG's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade and DevaCurl's Wash Day Wonder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2020)

Baggying with:
SM's Take Down Detangler


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello everyone! What are you all using to clarify these heavier greases and butters?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2020)

@BeautifulRoots 
Hey Lady!

I use a diluted ACV Mixture when I feel I need to clarify heavier butters/oils.  I'll pour over during my cleansing or some times I will baggy with an ACV mixture for about 20-30 minutes (or longer) and rinse well.

HTHs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2020)

Baggying now with:
UFD's Midnite Train and Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> Hey Lady!
> 
> I use a diluted ACV Mixture when I feel I need to clarify heavier butters/oils.  I'll pour over during my cleansing or some times I will baggy with an ACV mixture for about 20-30 minutes (or longer) and rinse well.
> ...



Thank you! I have been using grease the past few wash days and my normal SLS shampoo is not getting it all out and now I have some buildup. I'll try ACV next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2020)

@BeautifulRoots
Make sure it's well diluted

Great Results!


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2020)

Just Moisturized with AP Moisture cream & sealed with JBCO...

*I like it when my hair feels nice & soft/smells good too

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2020)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Hello everyone! What are you all using to clarify these heavier greases and butters?



@BeautifulRoots Hello!
I use SM JBCO poo,you only need a little because you don’t want to strip your hair.

Or

Shi-Naturals”Scalp Detox” this is my absolute favorite

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 22, 2020)

Lita said:


> @BeautifulRoots Hello!
> I use SM JBCO poo,you only need a little because you don’t want to strip your hair.
> 
> Or
> ...



Thank you! I'll look into both of these as well. I may try the shea moisture first since I can get it in stores.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2020)

Ltown said:


> home shea butter mix/jbco/creme nature leave in spray


repeat and use cantu avocado curl activator during the week.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2020)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Hello everyone! What are you all using to clarify these heavier greases and butters?


I used suave clarifying shampoo, strips the hair right


----------



## Lita (Jun 24, 2020)

Used some Doo gro leave-in thickening cream & put Aunt Jackie flaxseed stretch cream on top..Bjoys growth pomade on my edges & the rest of my scalp CCN Fenugreek growth oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 24, 2020)

Washed my hair the other day and put some JBCO on my hair before applying my deep conditioner. I mainly focus on the ends and I can really tell a difference when I'm combing my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 26, 2020)

I have been loving sealing my ends with Natures Blessing pomade after putting on my leave ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2020)

Baggying w/HTN


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 28, 2020)

Ltown said:


> I used suave clarifying shampoo, strips the hair right


Thank you!


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2020)

Lissa0821 said:


> I have been loving sealing my ends with Natures Blessing pomade after putting on my leave ins.



@Lissa0821 Nature's Blessing pomade has been been my staple for years..I make sure I keep a jar or two on hand. It’s perfect to layer on top of leave-ins..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2020)

jbco/creme nature leave in spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2020)

Using:
NG & MT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2020)

Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil


----------



## Lita (Jul 2, 2020)

Used some NJoy’s oil on my edges..
On the nape area used fenugreek msm oil mix


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2020)

jbco/shea butter/cream of nature leave in


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2020)

Moisturized with QB”Burdock Root Hair Cream”
Yadain”JBCO Hair Butter” on top
Bekura”Apple Sorghum” to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2020)

Been using: 
Yadain's Hair Gritz Reparations

and.......
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 7, 2020)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?

Tonight I'm moisturizing and sealing. I'll be sealing my moisturizer with Sunny Isle's JBCO Pure Butter. I'll also oil my scalp with my Sunny Isle JBCO w/Rosemary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2020)

@Neomorph 

Never Too Late!


----------



## Lita (Jul 7, 2020)

I oiled my scalp with HHB & applied JBCO on the length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2020)

Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 8, 2020)

Oiled my ends with argan oil. The rest of my hair is still very much coated with Sunny Isle JBCO Pure butter (that stuff is like grease, a little goes a long way and does not need to be used daily)


----------



## Lita (Jul 8, 2020)

Lita said:


> I oiled my scalp with HHB & applied JBCO on the length.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Repeat ^^^^^^^^^^^^

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations*


This Again!


----------



## Lita (Jul 9, 2020)

My length is still very moisturized,so I only applied the hhb oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2020)

Yadain's Gritz Hair Reparations


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 11, 2020)

Just washed my hair today!

Greased my scalp with Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter
Sealed and twisted my hair with Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter
Coated my ends with Whipped Shea Butter and Sunflower Oil


----------



## Ltown (Jul 12, 2020)

jbco/shea butter/Giovanni Ultra Moist Leave-In Conditioning & Styling Elixir, Avocado & Olive Oil,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2020)

Yadain's Hair Gritz Reparations


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Hair Gritz Reparations*


Still using this!


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 14, 2020)

Used Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter with lavender to seal for my moisturize and seal routine and to grease my scalp. Added a little whipped shea butter/sunflower oil to my ends for extra protection.

Y'all are going to get tired of me raving about this product but..I love how it acts as an old school scalp grease but doesn't contain anything that will irritate my scalp (for me it's not the mineral oil/petrolatum but the lanolin found in many greases that causes a reaction). And it doesn't run down my neck like the liquid JBCO does. While not as much of an occlusive oil like mineral oil, it still holds moisture in for me so I'm only doing my M&S routine twice a week in between my washes (compared to having to do it basically every night.

Although it may not be for everyone, it's something I definitely would recommend trying if your looking for a plant based grease alternative (bonus points in it being black owned)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2020)

@Neomorph 
Nope.  Never.

I love a Good Scalp Grease!

Will be buying this.


Neomorph said:


> *Y'all are going to get tired of me raving about this product but..I love how it acts as an old school scalp grease but doesn't contain anything that will irritate my scalp
> Although it may not be for everyone, it's something I definitely would recommend trying if your looking for a plant based grease alternative (bonus points in it being black owned)*


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 15, 2020)

@IDareT'sHair  awesome! I bought mines on amazon but you can find it in TJ Maxx and Marshall's even cheaper if you are able to head to a store!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> *awesome! I bought mines on amazon* but you can find it in TJ Maxx and Marshall's even cheaper if you are able to head to a store!


@Neomorph
Will get it here!  Off to order.

ETA: Should be here 07/19


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2020)

Still using JBCO to seal,also Yadain JBCO butter

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2020)

Using:
Original Mega-Tek mixed with Naturelle Grow's Argan & Emu Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jul 17, 2020)

Spritz my hair with BO”Chebe/Fenugreek Spray”
Moisturized with APB”Avocado” moisture lotion,
HHB oil on my scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2020)

Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 19, 2020)

After moisturizing my hair with my water/Rosemary EO/Tea Tree EO mix I sealed with my Sunny Isle JBCO pure butter (with a little extra on my ends) and placed a bit of Black Seed Oil on my scalp.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 20, 2020)

CR Ajani Growth Balm today. Softee castor oil grease a few days last week.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 20, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> After moisturizing my hair with my water/Rosemary EO/Tea Tree EO mix *I sealed with my Sunny Isle JBCO pure butter* (with a little extra on my ends) and placed a bit of Black Seed Oil on my scalp.



I really want to try this, esp on my oldest daughter. Her hair loves liquid jbco.

ETA: read back a little. Your reasons for loving it is precisely why I want to try it. I kind of miss old school greases but don't really use them much anymore for environmental reasons mostly. Finishing up the two small jars I have of Softee grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *I kind of miss old school greases but don't really use them much anymore for environmental reasons mostly.*


@water_n_oil
I see you are using CRN Ajani which is nice 

There are a lot of good Grease(s) out there (in no particular order):
Nature's Blessings
Hairveda Almond Glaze
CRN's Ajani Growth Balm
Alikay Naturals Botanicals
Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease
SheScentIt Coriander & Fig
Naturelle Grow's Healthy Greens, Rosemary & Parsley Pomade, Emu & Argan

ETA:  I picked up Sunny Isle's Butter based on @Neomorph  recommendation and can't wait to try it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 20, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil
> I see you are using CRN Ajani which is nice
> 
> There are a lot of good Grease(s) out there (in no particular order):
> ...


Nice! Thank you for the list. Om em gee @ that healthy greens one. Looks amazing. Will definitely have to check some of these out. Knowing me though, budget will probably end up winning lmao. At least the Sunny Isle isn't too bad considering the available ounces.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 20, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> I really want to try this, esp on my oldest daughter. Her hair loves liquid jbco.
> 
> ETA: read back a little. Your reasons for loving it is precisely why I want to try it. I kind of miss old school greases but don't really use them much anymore for environmental reasons mostly. Finishing up the two small jars I have of Softee grease.



I definitely recommend anyone whose hair loves liquid JBCO to try the pure butter! I hope your daughter's hair responds positively to it!

If anyone wants to buy it directly from Sunny Isle
https://www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com/sunny-isle-jamaican-black-castor-oil-pure-butter-8oz

It comes in three forms: regular, lavender and coconut. I've tried both the regular and lavender ones (straight coconut does not work on my hair, I've tried it so many times). I personally prefer the lavender one because of the scent and the calming effects lavender has on the scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2020)

Rice water & shea by tree natural


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *Om em gee @ that healthy greens one. Looks amazing. Will definitely have to check some of these out. Knowing me though, budget will probably end up winning lmao.*


@water_n_oil 
When she has a decent Sale, they are a little more affordable


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 22, 2020)

Ayurvedic shea blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Original Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2020)

A couple pumps of:
Hairveda's Jardin Oil


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 23, 2020)

Used some Argan Oil on my hair earlier today for my twistout

Just sealed in my moisture (water and Kinky Curly Knot Today) with Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter (regular version)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo Oil with:
Onion
Ginger
Chebe
Mehandi

Will also use Yadain's Hair Gritz Reparation


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

@Neomorph 
Ended up getting a b/up of Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter (plain - instead of Lavender)


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 25, 2020)

Ayurvedic cedarwood scalp oil today for a ponytail.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 25, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Neomorph
> Ended up getting a b/up of Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter (plain - instead of Lavender)



Awesome! I'm using up my backup for the the plain JBCO pure butter right now (still just as amazing as the lavender one) while I wait for my backup 8 oz Lavender to ship. The plain one might be fun to use in DIY recipes as it would easily take other essential oils.

Also today I just used straight argan oil on my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 25, 2020)

I have that JBCO butter in my cart but I'm gonna wait til we finish the CR Ajani balm before I buy. The latter is alright but not worth $12 @ 4oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2020)

Used:
Up North Naturals "Go-2" Hydrating Hair Milk


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2020)

used JBCO/tree natural rice/shea leave in


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 26, 2020)

Used Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter (that I added some Rosemary EO to) on my scalp and to seal in my leave in (KCKT).


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 27, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on the JBCO butter because I'm impatient lol. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *Pulled the trigger on the JBCO butter because I'm impatient lol.*



@water_n_oil

This is more like a Heavy Grease/Pomade than what we know as a "Butter"

I'll continue to use up my other _lighter _"grease, pomades and butters" during the warmer weather.

And put this away until Fall/Winter and pull it out then.  It will come in handy during the colder months and will be great for sealing ends. 

I'll really stock up on this one in the Fall.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 27, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil
> 
> This is more like a Heavy Grease/Pomade than what we know as a "Butter"
> 
> ...


I generally use reg jbco on my oldest have been using typical petroleum based grease for my youngest so I think it'll suit us. Will report back. LA weather doesn't change a ton throughout the year.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 27, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Pulled the trigger on the JBCO butter because I'm impatient lol. Should arrive tomorrow.



Like @IDareT'sHair mentioned it's quite heavy and greaselike (but my hair is very high density so it doesn't seem to mind at all). Not sure why they called it butter, lol. Probably because it sounds better than grease since even though we're seeing grease make a comeback, many people are still wary of it. 

As heavy as it is, It's been perfect for this NC humidity. One thing that used to stop me from doing twistouts year-round was the humidity during the spring/summmer as it was just frizz up. I'm quite excited to see how it performs in the fall though. NC winters (when you're not in the mountains) tend to be pretty mild with maybe one or two snowfalls  and a few cold snaps. So if it can stand up to this humidity it should be perfect for this winter.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 27, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> Like @IDareT'sHair mentioned it's quite heavy and greaselike (but my hair is very high density so it doesn't seem to mind at all). Not sure why they called it butter, lol. Probably because it sounds better than grease since even though we're seeing grease make a comeback, many people are still wary of it.
> 
> As heavy as it is, It's been perfect for this NC humidity. One thing that used to stop me from doing twistouts year-round was the humidity during the spring/summmer as it was just frizz up. I'm quite excited to see how it performs in the fall though. NC winters (when you're not in the mountains) tend to be pretty mild with maybe one or two snowfalls  and a few cold snaps. So if it can stand up to this humidity it should be perfect for this winter.


Very high density here too so I think it'll be fine. I go pretty ham with shea butter so I'm not opposed to heavy products.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 28, 2020)

My JBCO butter is way harder than the consistency I'm seeing in yt reviews. Wonder if I can melt it down and let it solidfy without compromising it. Will also add an eo as it smells a bit smokier than the liquid imo. Either way, used it on my oldest to slick back her hair before we left earlier and it was wonderful.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 29, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> My JBCO butter is way harder than the consistency I'm seeing in yt reviews. Wonder if I can melt it down and let it solidfy without compromising it. Will also add an eo as it smells a bit smokier than the liquid imo. Either way, used it on my oldest to slick back her hair before we left earlier and it was wonderful.



Interesting. You got the regular version right? I have both the regular version and the lavender one. I noticed the lavender one is a tad firmer than the regular one but still has a grease-like consistency. 

The consistency change is something to keep an eye on though. I'll be looking for that when my next two jars of it come in this week. I'm glad it still worked wonderful for your daughter's hair!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 29, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> Interesting. You got the regular version right? I have both the regular version and the lavender one. I noticed the lavender one is a tad firmer than the regular one but still has a grease-like consistency.
> 
> The consistency change is something to keep an eye on though. I'll be looking for that when my next two jars of it come in this week. I'm glad it still worked wonderful for your daughter's hair!


Yep, the regular version. It's not grease-like at all for w/e reason. I'm gonna try melting or even just softening a bit and see what happens. Used it on my hair last night over CR Honey Leave in. My hair is so soft and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2020)

@Neomorph @water_n_oil 

Both of mine are heavy Grease/Pomade like.  No complaints here.  

It will work very well for me in the fall/winter or to seal ends and to take care of edges.

I tried a finger tip full of the regular when I first got it and it feels like it will work good as an edge control/edge tamer.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Neomorph @water_n_oil
> 
> Both of mine are heavy Grease/Pomade like.  No complaints here.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I actually use the liquid jbco for edges often for myself and my oldest. I stopped using gels and edge controls a while ago. Oils and hot water brushing after each gives me slick hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *Oils and water brushing after each gives me slick hair*.


@water_n_oil
"Hence The Name"


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 29, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil
> "Hence The Name"


You know it! Lol.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 29, 2020)

I ended up getting my big jar of JBCO (lavender version). It has a similar texture to the regular jbco butter (to the left). To the right is the small jar of JBCO pure butter with the firmer texture (I thought maybe there were slight differences if there were added oils, but since water_n_oil said she got the regular version and it was harder, I guess there are batch inconsistencies). I'm actually melting that down jar right now to see if it will regain the consistency of the other jars, but if it doesn't it's not a huge deal for me as both versions work on my hair (although greasier version is easier to use on the scalp).


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 29, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> View attachment 461519  I ended up getting my big jar of JBCO (lavender version). It has a similar texture to the regular jbco butter (to the left). To the right is the small jar of JBCO pure butter with the firmer texture (I thought maybe there were slight differences if there were added oils, but since water_n_oil said she got the regular version and it was harder, I guess there are batch inconsistencies). I'm actually melting that down jar right now to see if it will regain the consistency of the other jars, but if it doesn't it's not a huge deal for me as both versions work on my hair (although greasier version is easier to use on the scalp).


Melting it made no difference for me but we'll use it up. Definitely wish it was more grease-like though as it's really hard to spread it on my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2020)

Njoi Creations Herbal Hair Dressing: _(Sweet Almond & Olive Butters, Olive Oil infused with Peppermint, Sage, Nettle, Horsetail, Coltsfoot, Honey, Lavender, Rosemary and Tea Tree Essential Oil)_


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 30, 2020)

Didn't care for the jbco butter on my youngest but I also don't like regular jbco so I'm not sure what I was expecting lol. Will continue with regular ol' grease for her. 2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 30, 2020)

Used JBCO butter to seal my hair and style my double strand twists for wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2020)

NurCreationS Herbal Hair Dressing mixed with original Mega-Tek


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 3, 2020)

I used argan oil yesterday to fluff out my twist out

I also moisturized my hair last night so I sealed it in with my Sunny Isle JBCO Butter (regular version) and added the lavender version to my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2020)

Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Lita (Aug 4, 2020)

Canvas oil on scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 4, 2020)

Used Rosemary EO, Tea Tree EO and Peppermint EO mixed in AVG on my scalp.

Used Sunny Isle's Lavender JBCO Pure Butter on my ends and on my edges/hairline.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 9, 2020)

Used Softee's Herbal Hair Gro on my hair and Sunny Isle  Lavender JBCO Butter on my edges/hairline


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 10, 2020)

Used Softee Castor Oil Grease to seal and set my ponytail tonight. Doesn't seem to smooth my hair as well as oils and butters do so I guess I'll stick with those and use up the grease on my youngest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2020)

Yadain's Rosemary, Hempseed and Eucalyptus Growth Hair Butter


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 12, 2020)

Will be using shea and my diy oil tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Rosemary, Hempseed and Eucalyptus Growth Hair Butter*


REPEAT!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 12, 2020)

Used Softee Herbal Hair Gro


----------



## Lita (Aug 13, 2020)

Natures blessings to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 14, 2020)

Used Argan Oil earlier this morning, and Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter w/Lavender to retwist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2020)

Yadain's Rosemary Hempseed and Eucalyptus Hair Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Aug 15, 2020)

used shea butter/jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO w/Olive Oil, Neem and Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2020)

@water_n_oil @Neomorph 
Here are some of the ingredients in Yadain's JBCO Butter:  _Neem, Biotin, Olive Butter, JBCO, Seaweed, Honey Powder, Vanilla Root, Aloe Paste, Flaxseed, Goat's Milk, Raw Honey, Almond Butter, Shea Oil, Hibiscus, Basil, Crushed Cloves, 5 Berries, Calendula plant, Amla, Burdock Root_


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil @Neomorph
> Here are some of the ingredients in Yadain's JBCO Butter:  _Neem, Biotin, Olive Butter, JBCO, Seaweed, Honey Powder, Vanilla Root, Aloe Paste, Flaxseed, Goat's Milk, Raw Honey, Almond Butter, Shea Oil, Hibiscus, Basil, Crushed Cloves, 5 Berries, Calendula plant, Amla, Burdock Root_


Girl I did not ask for this temptation...omg it sounds so good.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil @Neomorph
> Here are some of the ingredients in Yadain's JBCO Butter:  _Neem, Biotin, Olive Butter, JBCO, Seaweed, Honey Powder, Vanilla Root, Aloe Paste, Flaxseed, Goat's Milk, Raw Honey, Almond Butter, Shea Oil, Hibiscus, Basil, Crushed Cloves, 5 Berries, Calendula plant, Amla, Burdock Root_



Ooh, that sounds super nice and I love how it uses a different base than the typical shea butter/coconut oil/glycerin/aloe vera mix that many online vendors use. I just bought some NJoi Creation Herbal Hairdressing though, so I want to try that out first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> *I just bought some NJoi Creation Herbal Hairdressing though, so I want to try that out first*.


@Neomorph


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2020)

Fenugreek seed oil on my scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 21, 2020)

Yesterday I used Argan Oil and Sunny ISLE JBCO Butter


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 21, 2020)

My hair doesn't seem to hate raw coconut oil anymore which is an odd but welcome change. Will keep using it to prepoo.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 22, 2020)

I've been away from the hair game so long, I didn't know that my beloved SSI products were discontinued. I have Yadain's Rosemary Hempseed and Eucalyptus Hair Butter in a cart thanks to @IDareT'sHair. I'll continue lurking for new product recommendations.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 22, 2020)

Argan oil this morning, Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Butter this evening

My babassu oil came in today so I'll be testing it out over the next couple of weeks! I just can't wait until the NjoiCreationS Herbal Hairdressing is finally delivered!


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 22, 2020)

Thinking of revisiting jojoba oil . Will start with a small bottle though considering the cost.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 23, 2020)

tree natural rice milk/shea butter, JBCO


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 23, 2020)

Used Argan Oil this morning, and Babassu Oil this evening. I'm excited to see how the babassu oil fares in my hair since it's supposed to work well for people who can't tolerate straight coconut oil (like me).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2020)

This a.m. Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 25, 2020)

Used a mix of Argan Oil and Babassu Oil on my hair today!

The babassu oil has been really nice for my hair. Light scent, doesn't break me out in acne, doesn't make my hair crispy like coconut oil. Plus I've been noticing less breakage with it when taking down my hair and retwisiting. Only con is that it's just too light to be used on it's own for everyday use...which is definitely not the worst con ever. I'm going to mix it with some of my JBCO butter and see how that works with my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 26, 2020)

Ayurvedic shea blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 27, 2020)

Used Babassu Oil and Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 30, 2020)

Massaged scalp with hempseed and castor oil mix.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m taking a break from commercial products due to the expense with so little you get in each container and the drama behind some of these brands and went back to my roots with avocado and hemp seed butter as staples especially in this pandemic. I’m going back to simpler times/methods. Each one pound jars will last well into next year as I only need a tsp between the two for each application and for fifty bucks- my natural hair has never been and never stayed moisturized. I’ll slowly build on this as I use up my Mielle line and make my own natural products. Next up is some JBCO fortified with rosemary oil. My ultimate goal is for my hair products to be cross functional as body butters/cleansers and/or in my kitchen- thus promoting minimalism.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 30, 2020)

shea butter/jbco


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 30, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> *I’m taking a break from commercial products due to the expense with so little you get in each container and the drama behind some of these brands *and went back to my roots with avocado and hemp seed butter as staples especially in this pandemic. I’m going back to simpler times/methods. Each one pound jars will last well into next year as I only need a tsp between the two for each application and for fifty bucks- my natural hair has never been and never stayed moisturized. I’ll slowly build on this as I use up my Mielle line and make my own natural products. Next up is some JBCO fortified with rosemary oil. My ultimate goal is for my hair products to be cross functional as body butters/cleansers and/or in my kitchen- thus promoting minimalism.




Totally with you there. I found my old black soap recipe (which I used for hair, face, and body) so I'll be making that once we finish up our current cleansers. I'll likely have a shampoo bar as backup. Been using my shea for myself and coconut oil for my girls. Only thing I'm on the fence about is deep conditioner every once in a while. Where do you get your butters?


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 30, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Totally with you there. I found my old black soap recipe (which I used for hair, face, and body) so I'll be making that once we finish up our current cleansers. I'll likely have a shampoo bar as backup. Been using my shea for myself and coconut oil for my girls. Only thing I'm on the fence about is deep conditioner every once in a while. Where do you get your butters?



www. Essentialwholesale.com

my go to used to be From Nature With Love but they stopped carrying the Hemp Seed Butter back in the day and then I did a BC back in 2010 and was unable to really finance this until recently and honestly forgot all about with everything else going on.

It’s interesting how different groups supply chains change without explanation.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 30, 2020)

Babassu Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Argan Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2020)

@Everything Zen 
Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 31, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> I’m taking a break from commercial products* due to the expense with so little you get in each container and the drama behind some of these brands *and went back to my roots with avocado and hemp seed butter as staples especially in this pandemic. I’m going back to simpler times/methods. Each one pound jars will last well into next year as I only need a tsp between the two for each application and for fifty bucks- my natural hair has never been and never stayed moisturized. I’ll slowly build on this as I use up my Mielle line and make my own natural products. Next up is some JBCO fortified with rosemary oil. My ultimate goal is for my hair products to be cross functional as body butters/cleansers and/or in my kitchen- *thus promoting minimalism*.



I 1000% feel you on this. I don't think I'll be able to replace my shampoo with a DIY (Neutrogena T-sal) as that's medicated but I can definitely switch it up as far as sealants/styler go.

I bought some avocado butter and liquid JBCO and I'll be whipping that up to see how that plays in my hair. Hopefully it can be a nice substitute for the Sunny ISLE JBCO Pure Butter becasue as much as I absolutely love that product, they have consistency issues (sometimes it's not always greaselike) that can't be overcome with trying to melt it down.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 31, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> I 1000% feel you on this. I don't think I'll be able to replace my shampoo with a DIY (Neutrogena T-sal) as that's medicated but I can definitely switch it up as far as sealants/styler go.
> 
> I bought some avocado butter and liquid JBCO and I'll be whipping that up to see how that plays in my hair. Hopefully it can be a nice substitute for the Sunny ISLE JBCO Pure Butter becasue as much as I absolutely love that product, they have consistency issues (sometimes it's not always greaselike) that can't be overcome with trying to melt it down.


Oh for sure on the Neutrogena T-Sal. I rely on that as well! Like you said it won’t be 100% but moving towards that so and simplifying as much as possible is the goal.

As for deep conditioners I’m going back to Silicon Mix and maybe Alter Ego’s Garlic Hot Oil Deep Conditioners bc they were far more affordable for the amount that you got (especially Silicon Mix) and they have thousands of reviews over a decade or more. These containers the other companies are selling aren’t worth the money IMO bc I can go through a good 1/3 jar in one use (and really don’t see much in terms of results). I also use fermented rice water- I truly believe that works I’ve been inconsistent (just need more mason jars).

My hair used to be a nice MBL before the Great Recession and now I’m hovering above APL but it’s thinner now and greying due to stress. SMH
I’ll get back on track.


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 2, 2020)

Used Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Twisting Butter and Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure butter


----------



## Lita (Sep 4, 2020)

One Wednesday,used Egyptian Black Castor/coffee/Ginseng mix on scalp..Will do this method every Wednesday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 4, 2020)

Used Argan Oil and Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure butter

I've found out that Argan Oil/JBCO Butter over Rosewater makes for a nice sleek look on my buns. Not as sleek and shiny as using a gel, but it still works well and it's much gentler on my edges. Water and oil seems to work for me!


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Sep 4, 2020)

Just adding a note to join in. I have my Design Essentials herbal complex pomade as well as olive and jojoba oils to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2020)

@bronzeqtoftx 
 
Glad to Have You!  Thank you for joining!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 7, 2020)

Giovanni leave in/stylilng elixir and shea buttermix-jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2020)

Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 7, 2020)

Argan Oil on my Hair, Sunny Isle JBCO Butter on my edges

My Avocado butter is arriving tomorrow, I can't wait to try it out! I'm planning on trying it plain and then mixing it with argan oil. I'm even thinking about trying shea butter for the umpteenth time but mixing it with argan oil (been lurking in the Shea retention thread and I'm wondering if the reason why Shea hasn't worked so well for me was because it was mixed oils that are incompatible with my hair).


----------



## Lita (Sep 8, 2020)

Black seed hair lotion,PJN Rice water moisturizer cream & Uhuru Naturals Chebe butter..Hair feels like soft velvet and is very full...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2020)

Used CJ Smoothing Lotion and braided it up with C&C Orange Marmalade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2020)

Been using & lovin' HV's Green Tea Butter.  I have a b/up, but still.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 9, 2020)

Yesterday:

Ayurvedic shea
SM Cocoa Butter Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2020)

Yadian's JBCO Butter and HV's Green Tea Butter


----------



## Lita (Sep 9, 2020)

Used Egyptian Black Castor Coffee/Ginseng oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2020)

Today will use:
Yadain's JBCO Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 10, 2020)

Lita said:


> Used Egyptian Black Castor Coffee/Ginseng oil.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That oil sounds so good...did you make it or did you buy it from a vendor?


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Sep 10, 2020)

*Long time lurker sneaking in* 

Last night I applied Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs and Honey Ultimate Growth Serum on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2020)

@ChemistryGirl 
to the Challenge
Love that CRN Cocoa Nibs!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Sep 11, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ChemistryGirl
> to the Challenge
> Love that CRN Cocoa Nibs!



Thanks for the welcome!

Yeah, the CRN oil is amazing. But my PJ ways made me buy APB’s Max Hair Growth Oil. So now I’m trying to decide whether to finish the CRN first or alternate daily between CRN and APB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2020)

Hairveda's Green Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 11, 2020)

Use Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2020)

Today:
Yadain's JBCO Hair Butter


----------



## Ltown (Sep 13, 2020)

jbco


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 13, 2020)

LO loves the smell of De La Cruz almond oil (has added almond fragrance) and requested a blueberry version so I'm gonna pick up more oil and infuse it with the blueberry green tea from Harney & Sons.


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 13, 2020)

Finally got my Mustard Oil! Added some lavender and rosemary EO to it and put in on my scalp.

Also tried oil rinsing today and it was an absolute fail...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO Butter and Sunny Isle's ED JBCO


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 15, 2020)

Used Sunny Isle Lavender Whipped Shea Butter with JBCO. Trying this shea butter thing one more time lol, maybe this time it will work since my hair loves JBCO.


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> That oil sounds so good...did you make it or did you buy it from a vendor?



@Neomorph Hello! I purchased it from Shea Terra Organics..They often have 30% off sales or BOGO and that’s a really great way to try out her products..She’s also very generous with putting samples in your order..The oil will last me a while,it’s very concentrated.

*They currently have a 30%off sale now till September 30th
Code-sept2020

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2020)

Been Rotating:
Yadain's Butter(s)
Hairveda's Green Tea Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 16, 2020)

Used Mustard Oil and Sunny Isle Rosemary JBCO Today with a bit of Sunny Isle Whipped Shea Butter on the ends.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 16, 2020)

Baby girl put her herbs and almond oil in the window sill last night. We'll probably let it infuse for at least 2 weeks. I used Cocokind Watermelon Hemp oil last night.


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2020)

Today is Wednesday,so I’ll use my EBCO coffee/ ginseng hair oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2020)

Yadain's Cultural Solution Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 17, 2020)

Sunny Isle JBCO Lavender Pure Butter on edges
Sunny Isle JBCO Lavender Whipped Shea Butter on Ends


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Sep 17, 2020)

APB Max Growth Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2020)

Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter and ED JBCO


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Sep 19, 2020)

APB Max Growth Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2020)

Used:
Sunny's ED JBCO
Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter
a "dab" of Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2020)

Rubbed some coffee butter on my braids,hair back in bonnet bedtime.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 21, 2020)

We gave the blueberry almond oil a whirl today. Smells so good and the shine and silkiness dd1 gets with it is nuts. I used it on myself this morning to smooth my ponytail.


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2020)

Spritz my hair with fenugreek/curry leaves spray & HBC oil on the ends..Hair up in a pineapple/bonnet Bedtime.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2020)

Yadain's Olive, Sage and Tea Tree Butter


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 25, 2020)

The blueberry almond oil is legit. Really loving it. I just bought some whipped shea from a local, black owned, small business so I'm eager to try that. I asked for it to be scented with ylang ylang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Sep 26, 2020)

JBCO/CANTU avocado moisturizer


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 27, 2020)

Today:

Blueberry green tea almond oil
Cocokind Watermelon Hemp oil
Almost out of the Cocokind and might just try to replicate it at home.


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 28, 2020)

Used Natural Oasis Herbal Hair and Scalp Conditioner Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2020)

Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter


----------



## Lita (Oct 2, 2020)

After I spritz my edges with Sirod”brm” I applied nbn”DHT blocker” on top.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 3, 2020)

Yesterday I used Mustard Oil, Argan Oil and Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## Lita (Oct 4, 2020)

Oiled my scalp with Hazels”Black Seed Oil Blend”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 10, 2020)

Used Sweet Almond Oil and Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 12, 2020)

Used Softee Thickening Growth Oil on my Scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 13, 2020)

I used a vitamin E oil blend from Trader Joe’s tonight along with the Alikay growth oil. Pinterest said I need vitamin e oil to thicken up my hair so here we are lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lita said:


> Oiled my scalp with Hazels”Black Seed Oil Blend”
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



every time you post something it sounds so good and I have to go see what it is lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2020)

Sealed my hair and massaged my scalp last night with Sheaterra Egyptian Black Castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 13, 2020)

Softee Growth Oil on Scalp
Sweet Almond Oil and Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO butter on Length


----------



## Ltown (Oct 14, 2020)

JBCO/creme of nature leave in avocado mositurizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2020)

MT and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2020)

Sealed my hair  last night with Sheaterra Egyptian Black Castor oil


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 17, 2020)

I've been playing around with the Sunny Isles castor butter.  My hair seems to like it best when applied to damp hair.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 17, 2020)

Decided to throw my remaining oils in one mix and I love it. Safflower, jbco, and the infused sweet almond oil. Goes on super nice.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 19, 2020)

Shea butter and jbco


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 19, 2020)

Sealed my hair last night with  Bekura Beauty Black Tisane Tea to oil.


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 21, 2020)

Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil on Scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2020)

MHC Type4 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2020)

MT Original and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MT Original and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea



How are you using Megatek?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> *How are you using Megatek?*


@mzteaze 
I use it usually with an oil, butter, grease or cream


----------



## felic1 (Oct 23, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade and PALTAS BKC


This place is the bomb. All,of her balms are super fabulous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 25, 2020)

Hot oil treatment


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 26, 2020)

Yesterday I used Liquid Gold Sulfur Growth Oil on my Scalp and the Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Butter on my hair.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 29, 2020)

Ltown said:


> Shea butter and jbco


same thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## Ltown (Nov 1, 2020)

Ltown said:


> same thing


jbco/shea butter


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 1, 2020)

Chebe creme on hair with Vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2020)

MT & MHC Type 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2020)

Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Hydrating Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2020)

A couple dabs of Nature's Blessing


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2020)

Doing an overnight pre poo using hazels hibiscus oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2020)

Nature's Blessings


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 8, 2020)

Softee Growth Oil on Scalp
Argan Oil on Hair
Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure Butter on Edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2020)

Nature's Blessing


----------



## Ltown (Nov 10, 2020)

jbco/ doo grow hair vitalizer


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 12, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> Softee Growth Oil on Scalp
> Argan Oil on Hair
> Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure Butter on Edges


Repeated this tonight!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2020)

@Neomorph 
Have you ever tried Nature's Blessings?  I ask because I know you like a good Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2020)

A couple dabs of Nature's Blessings


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2020)

Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 14, 2020)

A dabs of Yaya Creations Chebe creme on my ends and at the nape of my neck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2020)

A swipe or 2 of Nature's Blessings


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 14, 2020)

Been using coconut oil lately. I used to hate it but it has been working out great.


----------



## january noir (Nov 14, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Castor & Amla Nourishing Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Nov 15, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mega-Tek (Original)


@IDareT'sHair, how are you, where did you get that? I know you hoard some hair product but megatek, I haven't seen that mention in years.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 15, 2020)

used jbco/shea butter, naturell grow coconut leavein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2020)

Ltown said:


> *how are you, where did you get that? I know you hoard some hair product but megatek, I haven't seen that mention in years.*


@Ltown
 ....
I stumbled on x2 Originals in my Stash and I "think" I have x1 of the one's with the Flowers (reformulated)

You know how my stash is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2020)

Used:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Neomorph
> Have you ever tried Nature's Blessings?  I ask because I know you like a good Pomade.



I have not. I just looked at the ingredients and it has coconut oil which is a no no for my hair in styling products  if only my hair wasn't so sensitive because the rest of the ingredients look amazing


----------



## Ltown (Nov 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> ....
> I stumbled on x2 Originals in my Stash and I "think" I have x1 of the one's with the Flowers (reformulated)
> 
> You know how my stash is.



@IDareT'sHair, ok yes I know you are the best in keeping stuff reserved.


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2020)

After I washed/dc my hair..on my scalp applied hazels bs growth oil,on my edges untainted Love hair growth salve,yadain”JBCO” butter & sealed with hbco.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 17, 2020)

Softee Growth Oil on Scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2020)

Recently been using in no particular order:
Nature's Blessings
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2020)

This a.m.:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 18, 2020)

Sunday
- raw coconut oil
- Marie et Bernie Whipped Shea

This morning
- Sunny Isle JBCO butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Nature's Blessings Hair Grease


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 20, 2020)

Okay so grease........I need to be up in here!

I've been using Blue Magic for the past month, something I was raised on (and this other green grease that used to be in a green plastic jar...I cannot find it anywhere!)

I also bought some black Dax and put that on my scalp today


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 20, 2020)

Still using Nature Blessing once a week on my scalp and JBCO Lavender butter on my edges every other day to slick down edges.


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 21, 2020)

Use Sweet Almond Oil on my hair

Also tried this DIY Oil Mixture (Neem/Sweet Almond/Rosemary EO) on my scalp since the softee growth oil broke me out


----------



## lorr1e1 (Nov 21, 2020)

is a pomade like an lotion i've never used one I tend to use a light oil type product on my hair or a scalp oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2020)

@lorr1e1 
Welcome to the Challenge.

To answer your question, IMO - a Pomade is simply like a Grease.  

Maybe a cross between a butter and a grease.  Oftentimes, a little less oily,


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 21, 2020)

Today:
- plain coconut oil
- Marie et Bernie Whipped Shea Butter
- Sunny Isle JBCO Butter (edges)
- DIY Ayurvedic oil (scalp)


----------



## Lita (Nov 21, 2020)

NJoy’s hair growth oil applied all over my scalp.

*Silk scarf ready for bed

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 22, 2020)

Yaya Creations Chebe creme on my hair and twists & Belle Bar onion and garlic oil on my scalp with a scalp brush.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2020)

JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2020)

A few swipes of Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 23, 2020)

Ran some of PJN Pumpkin Mint oil down my braids last night.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 26, 2020)

JBCO butter to redo my two braids. Kinda of low-key want some regular degular hair grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2020)

Naturalista Juicy


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunny Isle JBCO Butter on my ends


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 26, 2020)

Washed today. Will probably seal with some shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2020)

Pre-Soaking later in:
SSI Juicy Shots


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 29, 2020)

Sweet Almond Oil on Length
Sunny Isle JBCO Butter on Ends
DIY Scalp Oil Mix (I just bought some fenugreek oil to add to this mix)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pre-Soaking later in:
> SSI Juicy Shots


This is still in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

Heavy Sealed Today with:
ED JBCO
Nature's Blessings
Naturalista Juicy


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 30, 2020)

I recently purchased Kuza Beewax and hair conditioner, its too light to hold my mini twist but it seems like a really good conditioning hair grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2020)

Alikay Naturals Botanicals Hair & Scalp Balm


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 1, 2020)

I received my JBCO pure butter today and the consistency is more of a pomade than a grease, like I’ve seen in some YouTube reviews. Is this normal?

also has anyone tried melting it and adding stuff to it? Does it whip?

tagging @Neomorph cus I know you love this stuff lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2020)

Will use a few swipes of:
Yadain's Olive & Tea Tree Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 1, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> I received my JBCO pure butter today and the consistency is more of a pomade than a grease, like I’ve seen in some YouTube reviews. Is this normal?
> 
> also has anyone tried melting it and adding stuff to it? Does it whip?
> 
> tagging @Neomorph cus I know you love this stuff lol


The consistency issue is one of the big downsides of the JBCO pure butter. The one thing that keeps it from being a perfect product. I've only tried the normal and lavender one and I noticed the normal one is the most consistent, a heavy vaseline/pomade feeling to it. It's not like the softee or blue magic greases it's far heavier. As long as what is in the jar doesn't look pale grey it's fine...that stuff is just too hard and tacky and doesn't melt or whip down.

I have a pic of some jars I had...the one on the right was no good but the other two were fine.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 2, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> The consistency issue is one of the big downsides of the JBCO pure butter. The one thing that keeps it from being a perfect product. I've only tried the normal and lavender one and I noticed the normal one is the most consistent, a heavy vaseline/pomade feeling to it. It's not like the softee or blue magic greases it's far heavier. As long as what is in the jar doesn't look pale grey it's fine...that stuff is just too hard and tacky and doesn't melt or whip down.
> 
> I have a pic of some jars I had...the one on the right was no good but the other two were fine.


Interesting, thanks. I bought the original and found the scent really strong so I actually melted my jar completely down and added 1/4tsp of fragrance oil. Didn’t do much for the smell but the texture is now indestinguishable from grease and I absolutely love it lol. The pomade texture worked better as an edge control so I may just buy another jar and use them both 

edit:: I really couldn’t stand the smell of it so I melted it down again and added some peppermint essential oil and ordered a 2 pack of the lavender version lol. Glad I learned how to manipulate the consistency to my liking though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 2, 2020)

Rubbed Taura Amore Macanet butter blend down my hair for the last two days before walking out the house.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 2, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> The consistency issue is one of the big downsides of the JBCO pure butter. The one thing that keeps it from being a perfect product. I've only tried the normal and lavender one and I noticed the normal one is the most consistent, a heavy vaseline/pomade feeling to it. It's not like the softee or blue magic greases it's far heavier. As long as what is in the jar doesn't look pale grey it's fine...that stuff is just too hard and tacky and doesn't melt or whip down.
> 
> I have a pic of some jars I had...the one on the right was no good but the other two were fine.


My jar is unfortunately the pale grey looking one. Super tacky. I tried melting it down but that didn't help a bit.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 2, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> My jar is unfortunately the pale grey looking one. Super tacky. I tried melting it down but that didn't help a bit.


Have you tried thinning it with a carrier oil? I did this unintentionally when I melted it down and added about 1/4tsp of fragrance oil (not an essential oil, just a scented carrier oil).
Or does your jar not melt at all?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2020)

Sunny Isles ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sunny Isles ED JBCO*


Repeat!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 5, 2020)

Been using BB Castor oil with rosemary all week until I ran out as part of the LOC method. Now using Sunny in Denbigh Herbal Growth Oil. Will use it as a prepoo tonight too. I also greased  my hair 3x this week with Sunny in Denbigh Healthy Hair Butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 5, 2020)

Forgot to say that my staple moisturizer (lotion) is Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew. I'm now testing out Melanin Haircare's Multiuse Softening Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 5, 2020)

I will be washing my hair tomorrow, I'm currently back on my Dominican Hair Care kick:

Rinse with hot water and detangle with some Aussie Conditioner

Wash with Capilo Suela y Canela Shampoo

DC with Apretadora Treatment (or maybe SM Manuka Honey Mask) and let it sit for an hour.

Style with Creme de Pentear & Ampro Olive Oil Gel

Seal with Blue Magic grease and air-dry. I apply grease to my scalp on day 2-3 when I go back into a bun until next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2020)

Used Yadain's Olive & Green Tea Butter


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2020)

shea mositure JBCO leave in/red palm oil (it very thin, I probably jumped on wagon to get it probably will mix it with some shea butter i have). i'm getting older tired of the mixing


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2020)

Shay72 said:


> Been using BB Castor oil with rosemary all week until I ran out as part of the LOC method. Now using Sunny in Denbigh Herbal Growth Oil. Will use it as a prepoo tonight too. I also greased  my hair 3x this week with Sunny in Denbigh Healthy Hair Butter.


@Shay72. hey chic haven't seen you around, good to see you. I know you have read 200 books this year?


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ltown said:


> @Shay72. hey chic haven't seen you around, good to see you. I know you have read 200 books this year?


Yep, I’m trying to act right. I’ve read like 150 or so....Good to see you too.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 6, 2020)

Ltown said:


> shea mositure JBCO leave in/red palm oil (it very thin, I probably jumped on wagon to get it probably will mix it with some shea butter i have). i'm getting older tired of the mixing


Preaching to the choir lol. I'm over mixing these days outside of a good oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO Omega 9


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 9, 2020)

Yesterday I used Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 9, 2020)

Every day for weeks: 
*Oshima Tsubaki camellia seed oil + Grapeseed oil + Prickly Pear oil + Abyssinian oil* 

Lotion was* avene's tolerance extreme cleansing lotion*, which works on hair for me too, & keeps my skin clear when hair
touches it-- unlike lotions/creams designed for hair

Since last week, when I broke my foot and have had to stay with family:

The oil mix above,
* Giovanni HYDRATE skin lotion in Cucumber Song  *(good ingredients for hair, I read the label, and good result) as the 'hair lotion' - again, no breakouts with this so far

Yesterday
The oil mix above + *Shea butter *

Today:
Oil mix above + Shea Butter + Giovanni HYDRATE (skin) lotion 
This Giovanni thing, I will use on dry and itchy areas of my_ scalp,_ going forward, too. It feels soothing + effective moisturization + light on the skin


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2020)

Untainted Love”Slippery elm” Salve on my edges
NC”Ayurvedic hair butter” on my length

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2020)

@bzb1990 
Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO Omega 9 Treatment


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 10, 2020)

Greased with Alikay Naturals Botanical Balm last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2020)

Shay72 said:


> *Greased with Alikay Naturals Botanical Balm last night*.


@Shay72 
Using this right nah


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> *Using this right nah*


Decided to use: Naturalista Juicy instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2020)

ED JBCO


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 12, 2020)

Tried the CR Gro Grease and Cocoa Nibs on baby sis today. Love them both.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 13, 2020)

Shea butter. Forgot to dampen hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2020)

Alikay Botanicals


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2020)

Prepooed overnight with Sunny in Denbigh’s Healthy Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs and Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 14, 2020)

CR Gro Grease. I love this stuff  so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> *CR Gro Grease. I love this stuff  so far.*


@water_n_oil 
Are you talmbout Ajani Growth Balm or something else?


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 14, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil
> Are you talmbout Ajani Growth Balm or something else?


Formerly called the "Hair Grower". The Madame CJ Walker inspired product she came out with.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 14, 2020)

water_n_oil said:


> Formerly called the "Hair Grower". The Madame CJ Walker inspired product she came out with.


That is chock-full of spectacular ingredients, bet it's even better than the original it was inspired by!


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 14, 2020)

*Avene tolerance extreme skin cleansing lotion *as hair lotion liberally.

*NOW brand's Shea Butter* used less heavily than before + _pinned all hair to the back, away from face. Hope there will be no breakouts in the AM.  _

*A new bottle of Oshima Tsubaki Camellia seed oil *used less liberally than before. 

Tomorrow I will try this combo again God willing, but with 
rice water sprayed on prior.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice sounding mix


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rice water that was soaked yesterday in the daytime  +
 Camellia s. oil, Abyssinian oil blended + 
Two conditioners mixed together (Humecto + Keraphix) + 
Devacurl Moisture Finishing Spray (just to use it up, never liked this).

IDK how good an idea it is to leave the conditioners in - may rinse it all out later today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2020)

Heavy Sealed with Grease, Pomades and Oils


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 16, 2020)

Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter on my edges and hairline


----------



## colorful_coils (Dec 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 17, 2020)

Been greasing this week with Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Moisturizer. I love the smell and consistency. I’ll probably prepoo with it at some point too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2020)

Yadain's Argan Hair Treatment


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2020)

Prepooed overnight with Sunny in Denbigh’s healthy growth oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2020)

Naturalista Juicy!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 22, 2020)

shea butter


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 22, 2020)

Mapleoats said:


> Interesting, thanks. I bought the original and found the scent really strong so I actually melted my jar completely down and added 1/4tsp of fragrance oil. Didn’t do much for the smell but the texture is now indestinguishable from grease and I absolutely love it lol. The pomade texture worked better as an edge control so I may just buy another jar and use them both
> 
> edit:: I really couldn’t stand the smell of it so I melted it down again and added some peppermint essential oil and ordered a 2 pack of the lavender version lol. Glad I learned how to manipulate the consistency to my liking though



I ended up mixing some of my JBCO butter with some sweet almond oil last night before adding it to my hair. Ended up making a very workable consistency that went nicely on my hair. I think I added too much sweet almond oil as I would prefer it to be just a tad thicker.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 22, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> I ended up mixing some of my JBCO butter with some sweet almond oil last night before adding it to my hair. Ended up making a very workable consistency that went nicely on my hair. I think I added too much sweet almond oil as I would prefer it to be just a tad thicker.


Yeah I use both my lavender undiluted and my diluted original. I love them both. The undiluted is probably the best edge controll and smoothing product I’ve ever used. And the diluted one is super easy to spread and use as a sealant


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 22, 2020)

Shea butter/oils/cream mix, Humecto and a Nexxus conditioner (i forget the name, it's a forest-green bottle)
Sunday night's laziness (applied Johnson's baby oil gel on damp hair - as it was close by) led to single strand knots, found on monday, and today I found more (or 2 hairs knotted together).
Will NEVER use this baby oil gel except as labelled (for skin) --
UNLESS perhaps, it is on top of something else. Huge mistake! I never did well with mineral oil in the past, IDK why I thought now would be any different.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 22, 2020)

Water and coconut oil. Hair smells so good! This CO must be really fresh because it smells sublime. It smells like a South Indian lady in our home who was always cooking with fresh coconut (_she did not use pre made things... she wanted the real thing for everything, and cracked it open with a hammer). _Hers was knee-length curly hair coated in CO too. Usually her hair was in a braid.


I put the shea/oil/cream and coconut oil on my son too and his gorgeous hair looks so much darker and healthier/shinier...  
 He smells like perfection 
I'm almost out of my shea butter mix so now I will be sure to add CO to it.


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2020)

Spritz my hair with SSI”Okra” & applied hazels”hibiscus serum” and sealed with hazels”Blackseed oil”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 25, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> Water and coconut oil. Hair smells so good! This CO must be really fresh because it smells sublime. It smells like a South Indian lady in our home who was always cooking with fresh coconut (_she did not use pre made things... she wanted the real thing for everything, and cracked it open with a hammer). _*Hers was knee-length curly hair coated in CO too. Usually her hair was in a braid.*
> 
> 
> I put the shea/oil/cream and coconut oil on my son too and his gorgeous hair looks so much darker and healthier/shinier...
> ...



See hearing things like that makes me so envious of people who can use straight coconut oil on their hair.  My hair will tolerate it for maybe 1-3  times but it eventually just dries my hair out if I just use it straight. Such a cheap very effective oil and my hair just had to be bougie like why sis, why?


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 25, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> See hearing things like that makes me so envious of people who can use straight coconut oil on their hair.  My hair will tolerate it for maybe 1-3  times but it eventually just dries my hair out if I just use it straight. Such a cheap very effective oil and my hair just had to be bougie like why sis, why?


 it do be like that I can only do straight CO once in a while too..

Maybe since she is from Kerala_ (literally means 'land of the coconut trees')_, their genes evolved so their manes thrive with just that
one thing? 

Your ancestors were probably royalty, like mine, and had all kinds of potions concocted for them by devoted generations of master alchemists. Our genes have made it so we need that magical mix ideally.  Unicorn hair and other key ingredients are sadly lost to time...



  I'm kinda worried it will aggravate some dormant condition like malassezia folliculitis, which I'd dealt with before.
Tonight I washed with all my treatment items inc. Nizoral, no condish, and left only a cheap aloe/glycerin-based gel for the night. I don't wanna overdo the CO or other oils and be in the throes of m.f. again. With m.f. you're basically stuck with a handful of oils, like MCT oil, squalane...You have to replenish them with the speed of light since they aren't that effective and you use them up faster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2020)

I still have Koils By Nature Mango-Mint Conditioner in my Hair from Christmas Eve #dontjudge  ...


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 26, 2020)

Used my Sweet Almond Oil/Lavender JBCO Butter "not grease" to seal my twists after wash day


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still have Koils By Nature Mango-Mint Conditioner in my Hair from Christmas Eve #dontjudge  ...


I've been known to dc during work at home days that I know I'll be on Zoom but nobody will be on camera so no judgement here.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 26, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> Used my Sweet Almond Oil/Lavender JBCO Butter "not grease" to seal my twists after wash day


I like your idea. I was wishing for lavender scent just the past few weeks as I ran out of it.  I did not know JBCO came in butter form!


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 26, 2020)

Water+ Scurl on dry hair.

Shea butter on ends over the grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2020)

bzb1990 said:


> *Scurl on dry hair.*


I used this Saturday.  Glad I pulled it out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2020)

Used:
Lavender Shea Butter


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 28, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> See hearing things like that makes me so envious of people who can use straight coconut oil on their hair.  My hair will tolerate it for maybe 1-3  times but it eventually just dries my hair out if I just use it straight. Such a cheap very effective oil and my hair just had to be bougie like why sis, why?


My youngest daughter's hair looves straight up CO. Wish I could do the same because of the price as well lol.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 28, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used this Saturday.  Glad I pulled it out


It makes hair look great. I sprayed it on my mom's hair though she has straight hair.
 Her hair is getting fuzzy flyaways like a chick's  feathers because of her use of Garnier hair dye and NO conditioner or treatments whatsoever. 

 It instantly fixed it and it stayed that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2020)

@bzb1990 
Makes a great Detangler as well


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 28, 2020)

shea/coconut/cocoa butter/camellia/etc oil mix on ends and weaker areas of hair, 
mixed in rosemary and blackseed and mct oils to that blend, for scalp. Then water with a bit of ACV (idk if this is okay to do) sprayed on. MCT + Avene tolerance cleansing lotion + ic fantasia to comb. Grapeseed oil and Camellia seed oil. Then saran wrap   . Cannot find my satin bonnet, and my son decided to claim the scarf as his new toy.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 29, 2020)

CR Gro Grease, DIY Shea. I switched to the  latter midway because I don't like the former on my hair. Amazing for my girls so no money wasted at least.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 29, 2020)

cream of nature avocado creme/palm oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavender Shea Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 29, 2020)

Sweet Almond/Lavender JBCO Butter Mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Lavender SB


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2020)

Used PJN Honey Fluffy Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2020)

Yadain's Jamaican Oil Treatment


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 30, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yadain's Jamaican Oil Treatment


This one? 








						Yadain - JBCO Anti-Frizz Hair Taming Keratin Alternative
					

Jamaican Black Castor Oil Bio Keratin Alternative, Anti-Frizz/Hair Taming+ This awesome mold controls and manages coarse, thick or wavy hair textures. Make your mornings as smooth as your hair, with this heavenly vanilla, grapefruit scented cream. Control and manage hair Mold & Tame your Hair...




					www.hattache.com
				



Ingredients:​Carrot oil, jojoba oil,milk thistle,goji berries,vitamin b12,powdered protein, apple cider vinegar, aloe vera, coconut milk,olive oil,sandlewood essential oil,rosemary essential oil, caramel paste,avocado  powder,black molasses,raw honey,evaporated coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2020)

@bzb1990 
No, it's called:
Jamaican Black Castor Omega 9 + Scalp Reform Anti Inflammation Dry Hair Rejuvenation (Green Label)


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2020)

Been greasing with Curl of Essance JBCO grease. LOCing with Sunny in Denbigh’s Healthy Growth oil. I think I call this a different name all of the time. Truly don’t know but it’s a staple .


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Super Suuuupper diluted:
Scurl (I dont like to waste things + this prop glycol was making me doubtful)
 + aloe hair polisher + camellia abyssinian and jojoba oil as usual (difference being everything is way more diluted ..at least 70% of mix being added water)

+ Joico Hydrator (not much needed) + grapeseed oil. bit of G.o. +Lavender + Tea tree oils on scalp ( not lavished). It seems to help mitigate severity of migraine too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2020)

@bzb1990 
Are you thinking about getting Yadain Cultural Solutions?


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 31, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bzb1990
> Are you thinking about getting Yadain Cultural Solutions?


Yes, when I saw they listed 'Yemeni honey' in  the ingredients. If they're knowledgeable enough to know that Yemeni honey is the best. Plus any brand that supports Yemeni farmers esp given the current situation, I would support.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Argan oil (Be Better brand by Rexall)... one of the best argan oils I have tried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2021)

Cleo's Choice Shea Butter


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 2, 2021)

Via some links below it seems coconut, argan, babassu oils, ghee, aloe butter, mango seed butter, cacao butter, among others, are non-drying/ polymerizing in contact with O2. 

Drying include grapeseed (though it is a good ceramide containing oil for hair, this is looking at another quality), camellia seed oil (which I love),
Rosehip seed oil, pomegranate oil, wheat germ oil, soybean oil, black cumin seed (kalonji) oil, etc
It's only in relation to one characteristic, citing a shipping/cargo article about the ease of cleaning different types of oils also...

and the 'drying' ones have plenty of good factors to recommend them for hair use. Just to keep in mind anyway. Esp if someone is washing hwir infrequently they kight choose to go with the more drying ones for a diff reason (so as to minimize greasy look) --eg SistaWithRealHair on youtube using grapeseed oil when going a month or so without washing.. seems it helped prevent fungal issues too as she had no problems with her scalp.


 For instance, I'm thinking I would use this info to balance blend which may have a good ceramide oil (grapeseed) 

but offsetting the potential for build-up with argan oil which would help in the detangling and help it wash out more easily.


Information about drying vs non-drying oils from user Meteor on Long Hair Community forum





__





						Coconut oil vs Argan oil
					

Hello! Between the obvious price discrepancy what's the difference hair wise of these two? Is one more penetrative, better for a certain cause, etc? I have both and sometimes blend them together on my damaged but hopefully improving hair lol. Thanks!



					forums.longhaircommunity.com
				





> Generally speaking, when you are experimenting with new oils, the only thing I'd caution about is drying capacity of oils: http://ktanihairsense.blogspot.ca/20...y-of-oils.html
> Drying oils polymerize in contact with oxygen, forming a hard-to-remove film over time, which makes them awesome for painting if you are an artist but bad for hair build-up if you use too much and leave them in for too long.
> Here is an extensive list of different oils and their drying capacities: http://soapcalc.net/calc/OilList.asp - sort them by "iodine value", as oils with iodine value of 130-190 or higher are usually considered "drying". (And in case you are wondering, maracuja/passionfruit seed oil iodine value is around 115-150 (http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalo...07/3778862.htm), so it can be considered "drying" or "semi-drying").
> 
> Hope this helps with future experimentation with oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2021)

shea moisture jbco leave in/shea butter


----------



## nyeredzi (Jan 6, 2021)

One of the best lines I've taken from Indigenous Strandz (who I now stan) is "when in doubt, oil it out" . Taking it to heart has helped my tangling some and the feel of my hair a lot. Much better than butters/creams do. Coconut oil for strength, but used not as often. Good for pre-poo. Olive oil and castor oil mix for softness and detangling. I love this blend. More olive than castor I find is better, like a 2-1 or 3-1 ratio. Now when my hair is feeling a little dry or bare and I'm wondering to myself "should I add oil", I just remember "when in doubt, oil it out"!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2021)

Yadain's Cultural Solutions Professional6


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 6, 2021)

Right, so whipped shea is fun to make but I did that with argan oil, etc. 
One batch for scalp, one for length of hair too
The one for scalp could have worked for everything but I put in too much cassia EO (it's basically cinnamon oil) without thinking. Sigh


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 6, 2021)

My mom prefers the scalp one to the other one in fragrance and said she doesnt find the cassia EO is overdone at all. Said the fragrance is really nice and feels good too. High praise since she is really... honest. And loves good perfume

The other one has a better pudding like consistency for length so that worked out well. It's just a trial, I'll see how this goes and what I'd like to adjust over time.

The measurements used are all over the place but for scalp
1 t MCT
0.5 tube MN derm
1 t MSM
3 t kalonji
10 mL j. Sambac in jojoba
14 drops rosemary
20 mL calendula in olive oil
12 mL ylang ylang
30 mL amber rose base (not self made)
4 drops german chamomile
6 drops lemongrass
80 ml argan oil
12 ml abyssinian oil
1 oz Emu
2 oz SB
20 ml Cocoa butter
2 oz grapeseed
11 drops tea tree
3 or 4 shakes of abyssinian camellia and neroli in jojoba blend


The one for all of head/hair is just
SB 150 mL,
20 mL argan,
abyssinian 1 teaspoon,
grapeseed 1 oz,
2 drops ylang ylang (III)
6-7 drops german chamomile
(_would not do this if I wanted to make it pleasant for others but it was just for myself ...the G.C is not balanced well with the rest fragrance-wise)_
2 drops lavender
1 drop lemongrass
(_No cassia, tto, EO fragrance base, emu, rosemary,kalonji, neroli, camellia or CB to _keep it gentle for length of hair)



Spoiler



Kept the EOs to a minimum because last time what did me in with hair oil, was dousing it with fragrance...and walking in the sun.

ESP osmanthus EO (I used up a whole bottle!)

Poured in, everything else was less in comparison but then like 1 t of vanilla absolute, and (I'd forgotten about this) I had even put pure parfum of No 5 (so as to use it up) in the hair oil too

(when my hair frazzled beyond repair in the sun).


Like how stupid do you have to be?? Gosh. I had told myself I was just being a Guinea pig for my own practical knowledge but it cost me my hair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2021)

bzb1990 said:


> *Right, so whipped shea is fun to make but I did that with argan oil, etc.*


@bzb1990 
It really is! And the possibilities are endless


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2021)

Shea Butter


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 7, 2021)

Sweet Almond/Lavender JBCO Butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2021)

Using:
YADAIN's Ultra Professional5 Hair & Scalp Tonic it has:
Biotin
Gota Kola
Fenugreek
Ginger Root
Burdock Root


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Been greasing all week with Sunny in Denbigh's healthy hair butter.


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 10, 2021)

Used herbal tea with liquid aloe ver and a bit of MCT oil to 'refresh' then shea butter (yesterday)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2021)

Rotating: Yadain Cultural Solutions and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2021)

Today:
N'JoiCreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2021)

JBCO Growth Oil


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 13, 2021)

DC'd with Humecto + Grapeseed
Conditioner Dove intensive
Coconut oil + castor heavily
SB mix


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 13, 2021)

Sweet Almond/Lavender JBCO Butter Mix


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2021)

shea butter/rice bran oil( very thin probably won't use it anymore)


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 18, 2021)

Castor + Prickly Pear + Rosehip + Argan oil scalp
and Argan for ,,,,length (<< sounds like sarcasm given current state)
Used these over Curl Junkie AO + OO conditioner mixed with ic Fantasia Hair polisher Aloe gel
ETA Avene tolerance lotion as hair lotion over the above after twistout and stretch with bobby pins... resulted in a decent result I think
Though the side view looks hen-pecked


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2021)

Today's:
CD's Marguerite's Magic


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 19, 2021)

Sweet Almond Oil on my bangs
Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Butter on my edges


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 20, 2021)

Pre with *Shea butter* mixes last night. Scalp n length with respective mixes.

 This was on top of the ---already present for a few days *---leave in using Curl Junkie AO and Oo conditioner + ic Fantasia HP aloe gel + Avene tolerance lotion + argan oil*

Washed with a *Pantene 2 in 1 *and literally  no real conditioner (no time; appointment)

 just Hsooq's *Argan oil* (nothing else) after towel drying.. 

added a bit more of the argan oil after returning from hospital... and my hair is sooo soft and in great condition!!!! And very shiny and does not look greasy.
So in test driving ..this Henna Sooq argan Oil...

 it's good and my first impression was incorrect. _Also great for dry hands and kids' skin n hair (I mix with castor oil for them because it works better with the CO on them)_

Also all this *ended up being a winning combination on my hair* so I'm recording n bookmarking so as to keep this up.


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2021)

Hazels-Mama oil on my scalp
SSI-Okra spritz on the length
Njoi Creations-Grease on the length 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 21, 2021)

It looks pretty good by mixing 
Reveil Jeju (korean camellia seed oil and silicone containing conditioner sold in my town but maybe out of business now) + ic aloe hair polisher with water + Curl Junkie Aa/oo and argan oil afterwards.
Very pleased yet again with the result (feel and look and still no breakage evident unlike in the past). Yesterday after wash there was nothing but Argan oil used morning and evening which by this morning was soaked up and hair was wispy again so I needed this stuff.

I feel I'm getting to know my hair better 
Clearly aloe vera, 
argan oil, silicones, and of course camellia oil, work on this hair.
 BUT could not get a good twist out and braids didnt hold at the front yesterday or today (I suppose I need mightiness of shea butter for that  )


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 23, 2021)

Shay72 said:


> Been greasing all week with Sunny in Denbigh's healthy hair butter.


Ditto


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2021)

Sunny JBCO butter(suprise it feels like wax) Cantu curl acivator creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 25, 2021)

NaturelleGrow Healthy Greens Hair Growth and Scalp Food


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2021)

Neomorph said:


> *NaturelleGrow Healthy Greens Hair Growth and Scalp Food*


@Neomorph


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 25, 2021)

shea mixes, scalp and hair.
new mix (shea butter + argan + Abyssinian mainly, and1/4th of blend is  grapeseed + coconut oil) for length,
 but the same old mix for scalp (with the monistat, cassia, lemongrass, rosemary, grapeseed oil, shea, camellia seed oil, prickly pear oil -->_* this mix is very soothing for my scalp, for me- but even so diluted, Monistat gives a slight headache. Still unsure if it makes a difference, just want to try it though.*

Note to self : More argan + less Abyssinian oil, is a winning combination._


Spoiler



wash/conditioner >>pantene 2 in 1, mane n tail conditioner and Reveil Jeju pink bottle-


HSooq's argan oil on top CJunkie's AA/OO conditioner+ic HP aloe in the tub as a leave-in.
_ As yet, there has been no over the top shedding or breakage with this combo, during wash only had a few shedded hairs again._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2021)

Used: a coupla' swipes of SB w/Tea Tree Oil


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 25, 2021)

Re-wet hair, added on the new SB mix *(SB, Abyssinian, argan mainly with a bit of G.S. and COconut oils*) which had been used pre shampoo before. 

This result is an improvement on the previous SB mix with the Abyssinian oil, cacao butter, camellia, GSO, cassia EO, rosemary, etc. 
 Will stick to this in future. 
Simpler is better it seems. Also realized I need rosemary EO for roots not 'length,' after all


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 28, 2021)

NaturelleGrow Healthy Greens Hair Growth and Scalp Food on Scalp

Avocado Oil on Hair


----------



## Saga (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey y'all, I've been using my homemade whipped shea butter on freshly washed hair to seal in the water. My hair was sooo soft and shiny today, and I am surprised about how well it is retaining moisture now that this is my primary styling product. I will probably post photos sometime in the future, but for now I'm gonna sit back and wait patiently for the retention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2021)

@Saga

Welcome to the 20-21 Oil, Grease, Butter, Lotion Challenge!

Happy to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO with: Niacin, Rosemary, Biotin


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2021)

rice bran oil/naturelle leave in coconut


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2021)

shea/coco butter, sunny jbco pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade   One of the Best!


----------



## Neomorph (Feb 8, 2021)

Sunny Isle JBCO Butter on Hair
Sulfur 8 Lite on Scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2021)

CD's Marguerite's Magic and Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2021)

Been greasing this week with Curl of Essance JBCO Hair Grease.


----------



## Neomorph (Feb 13, 2021)

Sulfur 8 Lite on the scalp! I added some Rosemary and Peppermint EO to it to add some tingle and to cut down on the sulfur smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2021)

Shay72 said:


> *Been greasing this week with Curl of Essance JBCO Hair Grease*.


@Shay72
Loved This! 

Can't "do" her tho'


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> Loved This!
> 
> Can't "do" her tho'


I’m on a use up campaign with her stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2021)

Shay72 said:


> *I’m on a use up campaign with her stuff*


@Shay72
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Omega 9 and Yadain's Hair Tonic #5


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2021)

Soultanicals Supa' Bloom Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Scalp Grease


----------



## Neomorph (Feb 17, 2021)

Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure Butter as edge control
Sulfur 8 Lite with Rosemary/Lavender/Peppermint EO for scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil*


REPEAT!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2021)

Greasing this week with Curl of Essance JBCO grease


----------



## Ltown (Feb 21, 2021)

shea/cocobutter mix with rice brain oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2021)

PhytoSpecific Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Feb 22, 2021)

I hope it’s not too late for me to hop on this challenge for the year. Today I oiled my scalp with olive oil blended with peppermint. Slicked my ends with Kerastase Oleo Relax serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2021)

@bronzeqtoftx 

So happy to have you Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2021)

Nature's Blessings


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 23, 2021)

Is there going to be a new challenge posted or is this one going through the end of 2021? I would like to join bc grease is the TROOF!  

I just bought me some more Blue Magic greases:

Castor Oil 
Super Sure Gro 

And I also have a little bit of the original blue Blue Magic left.

I also have a jar of the Dax Kocatah as well. My hair has bounced back immensely! I'm almost back at Hip Length, just need 2-3 inches! I'm pretty sure I'll be past TBL by the end of the year at this rate!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2021)

@SmilingElephant 

Yes, and you can join for 2021 as well.  Right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2021)

"Wild" JBCO Growth Oil


----------



## Neomorph (Feb 24, 2021)

Sulfur 8 Light with Rosemary/Peppermint/Tea Tree/Lavender EO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2021)

N'Joi CreationS (ETSY) Sweet Coconut Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Feb 28, 2021)

sunnyjbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO Oil with Niacin & Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Professional 6


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Mar 3, 2021)

Applying Design Essentials Herbal Complex 4 to my my scalp and ends this week. It’s a hair and scalp treatment.


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 3, 2021)

Used Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO to slick back my hair for a bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO w/Biotin & Niacin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2021)

Curl Origin's Babbasu Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2021)

naturalle leave in, sunny jbco pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2021)

Alikay's Naturals Botanicals Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Wild Growth JBCO w/Biotin & Niacin*


Used this tonight!


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 14, 2021)

I've been wanting to join this challenge since the year began, just kept forgetting about it. I'm officially In .
Being mixing my oils for 2 -3 years, began whipping butters for a year now, loving every bit of It, hair, scalp and body feels loved.
 Whipped some Ayurvedic chebe butter, use to massage scalp and seals ends.
Made an aloe oil this week, used to massage scalp, will also be used for prepoo and for body oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2021)

Yadain's Professional 5 Hair Conditioning Creme


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 14, 2021)

Yesterday I Used
Sweet Almond Oil
Sulfur 8 Light with Rosemary/Peppermint/Tea Tree/Lavender EO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2021)

Yadain's Cultural Solutions:
Hair & Scalp Tonic = Biotin, Gotu Kola, Fenugreek, Ginger Root and Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions:
Carrot and Vitamin E


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2021)

Wild Growth JBCO w/Niacin & Biotin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2021)

Naturalista Juicy!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2021)

Still greasing with Curl of Essance JBCO. This jar will probably get me through May. Once I use it up I will start alternating products by week. Working on that list now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2021)

Herbal Blend Hair Oil


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 22, 2021)

Still greasing my scalp on wash day with Natures Blessing pomade.  I also put a thick layer in my crown area where my head is now completely grey and super dry with JBCO Lavender butter on wash day. I slick down my edges every night with JBCO Lavender butter.  My edges and crown area is filling in nicely.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 23, 2021)

sunny jbco/cream of nature avocado moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2021)

Herbal Blend and Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2021)

Alikay Naturals Detangle Me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2021)

Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2021)

Shay72 said:


> Still greasing with Curl of Essance JBCO. This jar will probably get me through May. Once I use it up I will start alternating products by week. Working on that list now.


Happy to report I’m deeper in this jar than I thought. I’m thinking April is it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2021)

Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2021)

Couple drops of Emu Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In
Couple swipes of Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## Ltown (Apr 3, 2021)

shea moisture make it last oil (dd had it sitting around so i'm trying it on wet hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2021)

Herbal Oil and 1 or 2 swipes of CRN Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2021)

Hazels”Hibiscus scalp oil”
Untainted Love”Slippery Elm Salve”on my edges

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2021)

Using the Curl of Essance JBCO grease still.....It should be finished by next week at the latest. I’m thinking after that I will alternate Natures Blessings Pomade with the hair butter from Sunny in Denbigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2021)

Using CRN's Ajani Growth Hair Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2021)

QB's AOHC


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2021)

shea moisture defining oil/cream of nature avocado moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2021)

Still have my Pre-Poo on from Friday  (Neges Banda Chebe Pre-Poo Treatment)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2021)

QB's AOHC (Love It)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2021)

EBCO & Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2021)

sunny jbco, hawaii 14-1 leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2021)

QB's AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Anti-Frizz Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2021)

A few swipes of Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2021)

Yadain's Professional 6 Hair Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2021)

QB's AOHC & Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2021)

Yadain's Carrot & Vitamin E Hair Oil


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2021)

sunny jbco, naturalee silk leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2021)

@Ltown
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2021)

Herbal Oil Hair Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2021)

@Aggie
Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Scalp Balm


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Scalp Balm


I never tried this @IDareT'sHair. I am not using balms and butters much anymore. I primarily only use leave-ins, treatments, poos, and styling gels for now. My hair is doing much better with less steps in my regimen these days, thank God.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2021)

Aggie said:


> * I am not using balms and butters much anymore. I primarily only use leave-ins, treatments, poos, and styling gels for now. My hair is doing much better with less steps in my regimen these days, thank God.*


@Aggie 
That's good news!  

We're opposites.  I don't use many L-I's.  Primarily, Butters Oils and Balms.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2021)

Yadain's Anti-Frizz JBCO Treatment


----------



## Neomorph (Apr 27, 2021)

Used a bit of sweet almond oil on my strands on wash day Sunday
Have been massaging Sulfur 8 light with Rosemary and Peppermint Oil into my edges


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2021)

Massaged some Natur Growth Castor Argan Scalp Drops on my scalp tonight. I haven't done this in a looooong while. My scalp feels invigorated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2021)

Yadain's JBCO Anti-Frizz Hair Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2021)

Herbal Blend Hair Oil


----------



## Ltown (Apr 30, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> ....


Hey Ms. T , how are you? i'm working crazy afternoon shift trying to distance from folks.  I see you still have that crazy stash mega tek? i haven't seen that mention in years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2021)

Ltown said:


> *I see you still have that crazy stash mega tek? i haven't seen that mention in years*.


@Ltown 
Yeah Gurl....I still have the Original M-T in my Stash! 

I also have the "Original" AO GBP. I used up original HSR  (finally).

But I got some good ol' stuff that's been gone:  Claudie's Hairveda, BeeMine, MyHoneyChild etc...and I am looking forward to using them ALL 

Stay Safe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2021)

Using:
Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2021)

Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2021)

A couple swipes of Mega-Tek and a couple swipes of Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2021)

sunny jbco


----------



## Neomorph (May 3, 2021)

Sulfur 8 Light Formula with Rosemary/Peppermint EO on my scalp
A light sweet almond oil coating on my strands


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2021)

QB's AOHC


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2021)

sunny jbco, naturelle silk leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2021)

Yadain's Carrot & Vitamin E Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2021)

Shea Butter with Lavender Oil


----------



## Ltown (May 15, 2021)

shea moisture make it last washngo curl revival oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2021)

QB's AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2021)

A few drops of Sunny Isles JBCO w/Rosemary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *A few drops of Sunny Isles JBCO w/Rosemary*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2021)

DIY Herbal Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 18, 2021)

Twisted my hair last night with  Cream and Coco Orange honey Marmalade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2021)

Yadian's Professional 5
Yadiain's Professional 6
DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2021)

A swipe of QB's AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2021)

DIY Oil Blend


----------



## Ltown (May 23, 2021)

Hawaiian 14 n1/sunny jbco


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2021)

Qhemet Biologics Amla Olive & Heavy Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2021)

DIY Herbal Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2021)

Spritz my hair with SSI”okra spray” and applied hazels hibiscus growth butter on my edges and the length of my hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2021)

Using:
My DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals and DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (May 30, 2021)

First check in since joining but I’ve been oiling my scalp and hair ends with my custom olive oil blend.


----------



## spacetygrss (May 31, 2021)

I rarely check in here, but I faithly keep my hair buttered and/or oiled up.
I took my twists down and detangled with coconut oil and put my hair up in 6 big chunky twists in preparation for washing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2021)

shea mositure coco wash n go/naturelle silky leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2021)

Sunny Isles Rosemary JBCO


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2021)

TL”Slippery Elm Salve” applied on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

My DIY Oil Blend and some QB AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2021)

Been Rotating:
DIY Herbal Oil Blend
Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2021)

SSI”juicy milkshake”,Crown herbal scalp oil,Yadin”JBCO” butter & to seal Honey handmade”restore.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2021)

Yadain's Ultra Professional 5 Hair Tonic w:/
Biotin
Gotu Kola
Fenugreek
Ginger Root
Burdock Root


----------



## Ltown (Jun 9, 2021)

Herbal 10 n 1 , rice bran oil, hairveda green butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2021)

Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2021)

Curls: Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 12, 2021)

Curlsmith Oil-in-Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2021)

I have: Curl Dynasty Overnight Hair Mask in


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2021)

HV green butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2021)

DIY Herbal Oil Blend and Yadain's Argan Hair Treatment


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2021)

Applied hazels hibiscus growth butter on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2021)

Yadain's:
Argan's Hair Treament w/Coconut Oil & Thyme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2021)

Jbco sunny


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2021)

DIY Herbal Oil & Sulfur 8


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2021)

Spritz with NB”hair tea” applied BO”sea moss & rosemary hair butter on my scalp/sealed with Amla oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2021)

shea moisture oil/cantu leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2021)

YADAIN CULTURAL SOLUTIONS:
JBCO Hair Lotion


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> YADAIN CULTURAL SOLUTIONS:
> JBCO Hair Lotion


@IDareT'sHair hey Ms. T how are you? you keep some interesting moisturizers. Tell more about this JBCO lotion? I'm kiss not into growth anymore but like to keep it easy. The pomade is thick but i do use more moisturizer on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2021)

Ltown said:


> *Ms. T how are you? you keep some interesting moisturizers. Tell more about this JBCO lotion? I'm kiss not into growth anymore but like to keep it easy. The pomade is thick but i do use more moisturizer on dry hair.*


@Ltown ....
You should look them up.  Yadain Cultural Solutions. 

They have some interesting items.  Most of them are like a Oily-Greasey-Lotion (in bottles).

They have some unusual names too.  Like right now I am using the "Hair Gritz"  Hair Reparations etc....

I think they are in Harlem?

They have Blackseed, Argan, Carrot, Jojoba, Tea Tree etc...lots of good stuff with good ingredients. Check them out.

They stay having 50% off.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 13, 2021)

I picked up some Nature's Blessing Jamaican Black Castor oil pomade, it's a new pomade can't wait to use it this weekend. I hope my hair and scalp respond well with it.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 14, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown ....
> You should look them up.  Yadain Cultural Solutions.
> 
> They have some interesting items.  Most of them are like a Oily-Greasey-Lotion (in bottles).
> ...


@IDareT'sHair, I found it after i seen your post. i might try it. thanks always resourcefull and helpful


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2021)

Ltown said:


> * I found it after i seen your post. i might try it. thanks*


@Ltown
Their stuff is very nice.  And they are doing good things for the Community.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2021)

@Ltown 
*50% Off Sale *Yadain Code= STANDSTRONG


----------



## naturalyogini (Jul 14, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> *50% Off Sale *Yadain Code= STANDSTRONG


What do you recommend ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2021)

@naturalyogini 
I like the Professional 6 Lotion, Professional 5 and any of the Lotions and Balms/Pomades.  

The Professional 6 and the Blackseed are probably the only true "Lotions"

Please keep in mind they are actually an Oily/Greasy type Creamy Lotion.  I always feel like I am doing something really good for my Hair when I use it.

@Lita - what Yadain do you like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2021)

YADAIN's _Hair Gritz Hair Reparations!_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2021)

Yadain's Hair Gritz


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2021)

Did an overnight with hemp seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2021)

Used something today in a Komaza jar  Wasn't Komaza though 

I think it is Taliah Wajiid Itchy Scalp Pomade? *shrug* not sure?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2021)

Shay72 said:


> *Did an overnight with hemp seed oil*


@Shay72 
How do prevent seepage/leakage/runage?

Or does it absorb in?  

Even when I wrap w/Saran wrap, double baggy etc....there are occasions when oil will seep.

I prolly use too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2021)

Taliah Wajiid Itchy Scalp Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2021)

Bel Nouvo G.R.O. Complx Nettle & Flax Seed Cream


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> How do prevent seepage/leakage/runage?
> 
> Or does it absorb in?
> ...


I’m using less and less each time to try to get it exactly right. I may not do overnights anymore now that I have my steamer.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2021)

Did a hot oil treatment with the steamer using hemp seed oil


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2021)

Greased with Alikay Naturals Botanicals Hair and Scalp Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions JBCO Treatment


----------



## Ltown (Aug 8, 2021)

annabelle cupuaco daily mosturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2021)

Taliah Wajiid Anti-Itch Grease (not sure of the exact name.)


----------



## Ltown (Aug 16, 2021)

annabelle cupuaco daily mosturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2021)

Yesterday, Sulfur 8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2021)

Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## Ltown (Aug 21, 2021)

HV green butter /rice bran oil


----------



## january noir (Aug 21, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yesterday, Sulfur 8


Old school!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2021)

Hairgarten Carrot Crush Hair Butter 

@Bette Davis Eyes  I see what you mean about the consistency.  It is more like a Lotion than an actual butter.  I wish it was really a butter tho'.  It smells amazing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 25, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairgarten Carrot Crush Hair Butter
> 
> @Bette Davis Eyes  I see what you mean about the consistency.  It is more like a Lotion than an actual butter.  I wish it was really a butter tho'.  It smells amazing.


Yes.  I was hoping it was a butter. I like it but I would loveeeeeee if it was a butter @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I like it but I would loveeeeeee if it was a butter*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Guurrrrllll...What You Say!  .....

It smells so good and fall-like. #notready


----------



## Ltown (Aug 29, 2021)

HV green butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2021)

Rotating:
Claudie's Hair Frappe and Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2021)

Been Using:
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade
Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2021)

Nur Creations Ginger & Mint Pomade
DIY Herbal Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2021)

DIY Oil
Sulfur8


----------



## felic1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Neomorph said:


> NaturelleGrow Healthy Greens Hair Growth and Scalp Food


Healthy greens is the bomb!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2021)

Been using:
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade and Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Ltown (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello still oiling up, HV green tea/HV vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2021)

@Ltown
....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> ....


@IDareT'sHair hello Miss T! hanging in minimum hair maintenance these days bun every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2021)

Ltown said:


> *hanging in minimum hair maintenance these days bun every day.*


@Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2021)

Hairgarten Carrot Butter (almost a lotion - too runny for a Creme and definitely not a Butter)


----------



## Ltown (Oct 4, 2021)

HV/HV vatika oil/AB cupuaco moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2021)

Inspired Naturals:
Peppermint Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Inspired Naturals:*
> *Peppermint Hair Grease*


This!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2021)

HV vatika oil, cantu avocado moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2021)

Inspired Naturals (ETSY)
Peppermint & Rosemary Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Oct 16, 2021)

HV Vatika oil


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 16, 2021)

@IDareT'sHair *waves*

I still use pumpkin seed oil, the blue-green stuff, not amber-colored. I cannot use conditioner, so it is my staple in that area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2021)

Inspired Naturals:
Chebe Rosemary Peppermint Castor Oil Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I*nspired Naturals:*
> *Chebe Rosemary Peppermint Castor Oil Pomade*


This and:
Herbal Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Carrot Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2021)

Sharpened said:


> @IDareT'sHair **waves**


@Sharpened
......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2021)

NurCreations Haitian Sage Hair Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *NurCreations Haitian Sage Hair Balm*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2021)

Bel Nouvo's G.R.O. Complex Creme with Nettle & Flax Seed


----------



## Ltown (Nov 15, 2021)

still using HV green tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil*


And a Spritz of XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Ltown (Nov 28, 2021)

HV green tea, i may have 2 more jar left. put the vatika away for the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2021)

Put EVOO over my DC'er and popped on a Heating Cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2021)

Was Using:
Inspired Naturals (ETSY) Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2021)

Nature's Blessings and a Spritz of XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2021)

EBCO = Egyptian Black Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2021)

Using a dab or 2 of Sulfur8


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2021)

EBCO (Egyptian Black Castor Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2021)

Will Update our Challenge tomorrow!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Years! still using HV can't believe i still have some.


----------

